# Allergies in the CAF 2003 - 2015 [Merged]



## Leviathan

I know that this job has tough Mental and Physical Requirements but i was wondering if there is any requirements in regards to Allergies? I have a few but i would really like to join the army. Are my Allergies gonna stop me from doing that?


----------



## ninty9

What kind of alergies?

If your allergic to BDU‘s and people, I think you should look elsewhere...but if your alergic to cats or weeds or something I don‘t think tyhat should be a problem.

I‘m allergic to cats and pennicillin.


----------



## SFontaine

I have minor hay fever, however as long as I take one of those grape flavoured things at pharmasave I‘m good. Would that affect my joining in any way shape or form?


----------



## jonsey

I don‘t think you would be the first person to join with a minor allergy, so I don‘t think it would be a problem.


----------



## RJG

When I was younger I was severly allergic to penicillin. There was no question on the application about it, so they obviously don‘t know yet. Is that going to be a problem when I have my medical test and it comes up? Should I see the family doctor and get him to test me to see if I am still allergic to it?

Once when I was in the hospital as a child they gave me penicillin and I was hospitalized for two weeks with some sever swelling. But that was almost 13 years ago...


----------



## George Wallace

Allergies are a fact of life.  Don‘t hide them.  If you have a Medic Alert bracelet or card, that is not unusual.  It is your life you are dealing with and by hiding something like that you could land up killing yourself in a medical emergncy.

GW


----------



## RJG

I don‘t have a bracelet or card and I have never had penicillin for 11 years so I don‘t even know if it‘s still an issue. I guess I will make an appointment to get tested.


----------



## combat_medic

RJG: I have a severe (anaphalactic) allergy to penicillin as well, and I was still able to join any trade. It shouldn‘t limit you at all. However, they will recommend you get a Medic Alert bracelet. I haven‘t had penicillin since I was 8, but the chance of having it again and waiting for my heart to stop just isn‘t worth it. Invest the $20 in a bracelet!


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Is it possible to get Medic Alert bracelets in copper....kill two birds with one stone, so to speak?


----------



## combat_medic

Indeed it is. Check it out here


----------



## nawk

I have a friend that really wants to get into infantry reserve force.  Everything was going well in the application process until they found out she was seriously allergic to bees and was rejected.  I was wondering if there was anyway to get around this or any loopholes she could pass through.  Would switching trades help?


----------



## Sundborg

If anyone is seriously allergic to bees or any kind of allergies where one needs to carry a needle with them at all times, I doubt can get in.  I do not think there is a loop hole around this one. :-\


----------



## Korus

I was stung on the field portion of my basic, as were many others. Some multiple times at once. When you're walking through the bush, it's rather easy to stumble upon a bee's nest. Is it something she really wants to risk if she's severely allergic?


----------



## Mountain_marc

How about shellfish?? Namely shrimp, lobster and crab. I can eat everything else.


----------



## meni0n

Don't worry I don't think we have any seafood IMPs yet. Those should be no problem since I had a guy on my QL3 who was allergic to chicken.


----------



## Torlyn

In regards to the bee sting, it's sort of inherent why they won't allow entrance...  Let's say you're on manouvers and you won't have access to an aide station or any way of getting more needles...  You get stung twice, you're dead.  CF won't risk that.  Also, don't you think trying to find a "loophole" sort of defeats the whole integrity part of the Canadian Forces?  I don't want to serve next to someone who lied to get in.  Know what I mean?  

As for food, I'd imagine that unless it's a highly reactive allergy (peanuts, anyone?) they probably won't mind.  Everyone's physiological systems have different tolerance levels for various substances.  Check the recruiting centre in your area for more info...

T


----------



## Mountain_marc

How about Penicillin?


----------



## Northern Touch

Mountain_marc said:
			
		

> How about Penicillin?



Don't worry about Penicillin.  I'm allergic and I got in.

However, I was rejected the first time because of a "suspected" mild allergy to walnuts which apparently I'm not allergic to in the firt place.  It's weird how the CF works.


----------



## MikeM

A lot of us on our BMQ and SQ this past summer were stung, and I can see the reasons for your friend being rejected. Although it is unfortunate, your friend would be a potential casualty at all times, and since it is a serious allergy, the time to extract your friend and have them treated would be very minimal.


----------



## Northern Touch

MikeM said:
			
		

> A lot of us on our BMQ and SQ this past summer were stung, and I can see the reasons for your friend being rejected.



That we did.  I took one in the neck while in a fire orders class.  Any severe allergy is too risky in the feild.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

what about mild allergies to ragweed and the normal stuff? I have them but i only get a stuffed up/ runny nose.  Is this a problem?  If not, i sneeze every once in a blue moon for it too, I hope I am still accepted. :-    any help here is appreciated.


----------



## MikeM

Minor allergies like that are common and you should not be rejected for it. I know many people with common allergies and they got in with no problems.


----------



## fleeingjam

Dude, after calling the rejection letter authors (who deserve a nobel prize) it can be concluded that the forces will not take ANY chance with a disease or allegry. And yeah, sure you may think this is stupid but there are actually bee's on afghanistan, and your bud may get stung and become a strain on his unit.

But good luck anyways.

P.S i think he can get needles once in a lifetime which can protect him against bad influence from Bee stings.


----------



## Torlyn

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Dude, after calling the rejection letter authors (who deserve a nobel prize) it can be concluded that the forces will not take ANY chance with a disease or allegry. And yeah, sure you may think this is stupid but there are actually bee's on afghanistan, and your bud may get stung and become a strain on his unit.
> 
> But good luck anyways.
> 
> P.S i think he can get needles once in a lifetime which can protect him against bad influence from Bee stings.



Nope, you can't.  (The needle aspect.  Impossible to counteract that particular allergic reaction in such a fashion)  And why should the forces take chances?

T


----------



## dekingston

I am wondering about allergies. I have two which are to pork and ragweed pollen, personally I think that they are not to serious. How would that affect my medical. I know the pork can be avoided in most cases, and the pollen is a seasonal thing.


----------



## m_a_c

Just wanted to find out some information.  My wife is looking to join the reserves, she has a severe allergy to Cashews, that's it for anything serious.  Will the CF have an issue with that during the recruiting process?  Can she still join?  I know people in the CF with severe bee allergies who carry the needle kit and there seems to be no problem with that.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## X Royal

Although I don't claim to know the answer as far as recruitment goes I am a first aid /cpr instructor. With allergic reactions an epi-pen will provide relief although it maybe only temporary. It is always highly advisable to seek medical  help as soon as possible after using an epi-pen. The history you have given shows that your next reaction could possibly be even more severe. Also the conditions you will face in the infantry are not the best for keeping the epi-pen in good shape(ie:extreme hot & cold and extreme physical activity). If you were to break your epi-pen than got stung you could be in real trouble. I would guess that the Medical Officer would investigate  his situation very closely.

Good Luck


----------



## jbeach95

I worked with someone last summer who is reg force infantry and is allergic to bee stings. He just carried an EpiPen (or a few) with him and let everyone know about his allergy.


----------



## Northern Touch

m_a_c said:
			
		

> Just wanted to find out some information.  My wife is looking to join the reserves, she has a severe allergy to Cashews, that's it for anything serious.  Will the CF have an issue with that during the recruiting process?  Can she still join?  I know people in the CF with severe bee allergies who carry the needle kit and there seems to be no problem with that.  Thank you for your help.



MY first medical was turned down because I had a "suspected" a16 year old allergy to walnuts.  I was told because they use nut products in the IMP's I wouldn't be able to eat them and therefor I was turned down.  I had to get a note from my doctor and allergiest saying I was no longer allergic to the nut.   Your wife should still go ahead and see what they say at the recruiting center, but there is a possibility her hitting a snag in the recruiting process.


----------



## MyDreamCrashing

Hello, I've wanted to join the Canadian forces for a long time now. I finally get to my test aptitude test. I passed. Now, it time for my interview it went surprisingly well. But, when I finally got to the medical. The doctor asked about my allergy. I said I was deadly allergic to peanuts and I get a small rash if I eat crab. Sadly he tells me my chances of joining the reserves forces are low. I am seriously heart broken. This is the only thing I ever wanted in my life. I am cursed with these allergy and my chances don't seem too high. I did the physical test I passed everything except for the grippe test. I doubt my chances of joining are good anymore. Well, I just wanted too know if you guys would think I had a good chance of joining.


----------



## kincanucks

Sorry no.


----------



## chriscalow

Have you been on allergy shots?  I know my mom developed a pretty bad allergy to bananas.  Her throat would close up and all that..  She went on allergy shots.  Its been a few years, she went in for an allergy test and surprisingly it came back saying she no longer had any reaction to bananas (as well as several of her smaller allergies).  She now eats bananas with no problem.  I know this is just one person and how they reacted to treatment, but if its your burning desire to serve, then maybe its worth looking into?  Hope this helps.


----------



## Dreadnought

Hey man read my post on the medical rejection letter.  Its in this section.  I too have a slight allergy to crab atleast I think I do.  I just said that one time when I ate crab I think I got a rash. Basically my medical was rejected and now I have to go see an allergist to get cleared.  So my suggestion is that you book you allergist appointment right now because I wasted my time waiting for that dang rejection letter to come in before I booked mine.  And you know how our med system works so it will be awhile before you get an appointment with an allergist.  My career choice is dwindling before my eyes as well , I know how you feel man.  But suck it up and good luck with everything.  Just remember that other people had it worst.


----------



## Bograt

Please excuse this question, and I do not mean to hijack your thread. When I was in school, I never met anyone who was allergic to peanuts. Is this a recent development in human evolution? I do not mean to minimize this condition, but it appears a lot of people are allergic to peanuts or sea food. What causes this?


----------



## Torlyn

Pieman said:
			
		

> The doctor asked about my allergy. I said I was deadly allergic to peanuts and I get a small rash if I eat crab. Sadly he tells me my chances of joining the reserves forces are low.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any logic behind this? Is there actually a legit reason that a person cannot get into the forces because of a peanut allergy or a crap meat allergy? Are people force fed crab and peanut butter in BMQ? From the outside, it seems kinda wacky to not let someone in for that reason.
Click to expand...


Pieman et al,

Pursuant to our discussion last night, I couldn't find the information, but I'm sure I saw it here somewhere.   The IMP's contain nuts or traces of nuts, thus would eliminate any potential employee who has said allergy.  Sorry.

Bograt: Peanut allergies are relatively new, same with the current increases in asthma and related breathing problems in children.  (I used to work at the Children's Hospital)  They are also so infrequent that I can understand why the military is unwilling to cater to these needs.  (No offence to those allergic)  Check out http://www.allerg.qc.ca/peanutallergy.htm , it's got some great factual information.

T


----------



## rmc22208

> Is there actually a legit reason that a person cannot get into the forces because of a peanut allergy or a crap meat allergy?



The forces medical standards are based on the premises that it is possible to be deployed in forward operating areas where no medical assistance is available.

There is a number of policies that have been developed over the year to make sure people that are hired are not put in that kind of situation if they have a one of the "specific" known health conditions.  (I don't know the exact list)

By no means, I am not trying to excuse the system for applying strict medical hiring policies, but from my experience this would be the logic behind the rigidity of enrollment rules for allergic conditions.  I recalled from my training in CTC Gagetown, I guy that was allergic to peas had to be hello-out because his allergic reaction caused him to choke.  If this would have been an operation where no med support was quickly available, his life could have been in real danger.

I hope you best in trying to remedy this situation.  One thing you may want to discuss with your family physician is to get tested for these allergies, to see the severity of your reactions.  If the results are favourable, this might be of help.  Carefull, this is not a medical advice, consult your doctor for that matter.


----------



## DFW2T

Wow...that blows.   Back in 97-98 I "missed the cut" for a tour in Bosnia only to find out a fella with a hand carried breathing apparatus   went on tour.   As I remember,   a lot of people (who also missed the cut) were a little torqued, to say the least.   This person was reserve and the guys I'm referrring to were Reg...so I don't understand....maybe the rules and regs have changed for resevists.


----------



## carpediem

Anecdotally, there seems to be more allergies, especially peanuts, and awareness about them now then when you (and even more so, me) were in elementary school.

There are a lot of theories as to why this may be the case, be very critical of what you read. However, for those of us who don't harbour conspiracy theories here are two mainstream websites, the first being the government of Ontario, with some information.   It seems allergies are quite common, about one or two people in every hundred.

As many people have mentioned, the best thing to do in these cases is to go see your doctor, preferrably a specialist in the field (an allergist). Diagnosis made when one is young may have changed in adulthood. Go see your doctor!

Sites:

Ontario Govt http://www.healthyontario.com/english/news_details.asp?channel_id=0&text_id=1041 ( "Peanut allergies may not be permanent"

http://www.anaphylaxis.org/index.asp

On a personal note: From my experience with my own children, Dr. Ham-Pong (Department of Pediatrics, University of Ottawa; consultant, Children's Hospital of Eastern Ontario; private practitioner.) here in Ottawa was very good. (Goggle his name for lots of articles and info).


----------



## Northern Touch

Pieman said:
			
		

> The doctor asked about my allergy. I said I was deadly allergic to peanuts and I get a small rash if I eat crab. Sadly he tells me my chances of joining the reserves forces are low.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any logic behind this? Is there actually a legit reason that a person cannot get into the forces because of a peanut allergy or a crap meat allergy? Are people force fed crab and peanut butter in BMQ? From the outside, it seems kinda wacky to not let someone in for that reason.
Click to expand...


I was also turned away the first tiem for a "suspected" allergy to walnuts.  I went to an allergist, got a note saying I wans't allergic anymore and that cleared everythign up.  On my rejection letter, (which I thought I kept, but I can't find at the moment) it said something along the lilnes that a nut allergy or any other possible allergy will place medical restrictions on your file.  Why?  Well, its simple, what happens if your deployed and you come accross some peanuts or get stung by a bee and have a serious medical reaction?

Plus, on Ex's what is it your eating?  IMP's.  Now some of those IMP's could very well be made with nut products.  So now, your in a forward operating area with nothing to eat but an IMP that your deathly allergic to.  That isn't very good news for you, the rest of your section/platoon and the forces.

Ya it sucks, but I can totally understand it.  Especially with the amount of foods that are made wiht nut products today.  You would be surprised to see how many things are made with peanut oil and other nutty stuff.  I think its more along the lines that it "could" happen, and then you become a liability.  Thats just my 2 cents tho.


----------



## Kendrick

"It could happen" indeed.  When I joined up I needed a dental surgeon's note, because I was finishing up an ortho treatment, and the report noted a possible need for light surgery to remove teeth or something.  Such a thing would have been quite a liability in the field.

Also, for allergies, I've seen quite a few allergic to wasp and bee stings, and walk around with a special medical thing (a shot of some sort) in case it would happen.  Isn't there a similar thing for other allergies?


----------



## Dreadnought

Ya i think the needle you are referring to is the epi-pen.  That's what I need a letter for, saying that I don't need one of those.  But all in all, it sucks and thats the bottom line.


----------



## cgyflames01

I believe the smell alone, can trigger someone with a peanut allergy, It is a pretty serious allergy, and shouldn't be taken lightly, however the crab rash is a bit of an ridiculous....


----------



## Meridian

Hmm... I entered with a suspicion of being allergic to penicillin. Cleared no problem. Subsequently after enrollment the forces had me see a forces allergist to confirm that I was not, but in any event, I suppose there are tons of drugs out there now that are non-penicillin based.

Not sure how that helps, but I just wanted to allay the concerns of those who may indeed have allergies other than peanuts that not all allergies will exempt you.


----------



## Northern Touch

Meridian said:
			
		

> Hmm... I entered with a suspicion of being allergic to penicillin. Cleared no problem. Subsequently after enrollment the forces had me see a forces allergist to confirm that I was not, but in any event, I suppose there are tons of drugs out there now that are non-penicillin based.
> 
> Not sure how that helps, but I just wanted to allay the concerns of those who may indeed have allergies other than peanuts that not all allergies will exempt you.



Yup, Im allergic to penicillin and that didn't slow down my app. one bit.  I just wear my medic alert all the time just incase somethign does happen.


----------



## Mileender

Does a past episode of mild asthma automatically disqualify a person from joining the reserve?


----------



## openclass

I _may_ be allergic to penicillan.   I was quite ill about 10 years ago, and after about a month of taking some penicillan related antibiotic my skin started to show the 'signs'.   Fortunately I have not had to take it since and find out for sure if I was allergic.   After reading all these posts about people being refused entry to the CF on what seems to be dubious medical grounds I thought for sure I would fail my medical.   My Medical came in just a few days ago and I am good to go.


----------



## Vladimer

hey guys, well i was so excited today that i finnaly handed in all my papers to join the reserves, they said i should get a call around january 16th or so to set up my tests, my question is, since i've been reading the forums for sometime, theres people with some allergys which make your chance of getting into the army rather slim, or so they say, would i face any problems if im alergic to penicillin? since as far as i know its a commonly used thing around the world and here i am alergic to it  :-\

any advice would be fantastic


----------



## Northern Touch

No.

Penicillin is fine since there are a number of other medicines available.  
Do you have a medic alert? If not I would suggest you get one. I just where mine all the time to make sure if something happens, the doc knows not to use penicillin.


----------



## Vladimer

alright, well theres some good news  

just one question on the medic alert which is sorta bugging my mind, you get one of those braclet things for your wrist right? or something along those lines, does it say your allergy on it? or is there just a number the medic would call to figure out all your information, cause my sorta paranoia is what happens im out in training or out on assignment somewhere over seas and something happens to me, am i to expect that all the medics carry some phone with them so they can figure out whats up with me? thats just sorta whats picking at my mind  :-\ 

oh, with the medic alert, can you get it done through your local doctor or walk in clinic? or is it quicker if you just do it online

thanks again for your help


----------



## Vladimer

just another quick question onto that, was looking at there website and saw that they offer 'dog tag' versions also,







 question is, am i allowed to add the tag onto the chain i get from the army? as in i have my 2 tags on the chain plus my medic alert tag on it? and just to be sure... when i join the reserves, i get a 'dog tag' right? or do i get it once i finish sq or a trade

thanks again


----------



## Northern Touch

For starters, are ID discs arn't two peices like the americans.  They are one peice with the ID discs connceted top to botton so one can be broken off and the other stays with the body.  Im sure there are some pictures around somewherem or do a search on google and you'll know what I mean.

Im guessing you could wear it around your neck or on the chain, but I wouldn't want two peices of metal clinging against on another so I woudl prefer to keep mine on my wrist.


----------



## Vladimer

well thats something i never knew, i check it out from google and i see what ya mean, i'd just stick with it on my wrist then,

you guys been a great a help


----------



## old medic

Please make sure your looking at the Canadian Medic Alert Foundation website at www.medicalert.ca

and not at the the US medicalert.org

Cheers.


----------



## Meridian

You can order one of those medic alert discs that hang along with your Canadian Identity Discs ("dogtags")

As previously mentioned, I had no problems joining with a suspected allergy to penicillin. According to the forces allergist I finally met up with, he also indicated to me that if you havent had an allergic reaction to it in the last 5 years, even if y ou did previously, chances are you arent allergic anymore anyway. food for thought...

but yeah, no geo/aircrew issues/moc classification issues that I had anyway.


----------



## old medic

Just want to jump back in here and clarify what you'll be getting if you order through the CF.  It's a stainless steel necklet.  Not the "dog tag" shown earlier in the thread.  Your information will be right on the necklet.
I refer you to CFMO 29-12 (Interim) and to following unclassified message.

 Unclas
6500-1
100955Z Jul 00
Routine

CFMGHQ OTTAWA
AIG 1727
CMED PETAWAWA

DGHS/D MED POL
CFMGHQ/HS DEL
BILINGUAL MESSAGE/MESSAGE BILINGUE

SUBJ: MEDICALERT WARNING DEVICE
REF: CFMO 29-12 (INTERIM)

1. THIS IS A COMBINED D MED POL/CFMGHQ G4 MESSAGE.

2. STARTING 1 AUG 2000, A NEW PROCEDURE FOR PROCUREMENT OF SUBJ ITEM WILL BE IN EFFECT. THE INTERIM POLICY AND PROCEDURE DOCUMENT CAN BE FOUND AT REF AND IT SHALL SUPERCEDE CURRENT CFMO 29-12. 

3. IN SHORT, MED UNITS WILL:

A. ADVISE AND ASSIST CF MBR IN COMPLETION OF REVISED CFMO 29-12 ANNEX A (REF).

B. PREAUTHORIZE PAYMENT OF INDIVIDUAL WARNING DEVICE THRU BLUE CROSS,

C. FORWARD ANNEX A TO CDN MEDICALERT FOUNDATION (CMAF), AUTHORIZING ISSUE OF WARNING DEVICE DIRECTLY TO MBR'S ADDRESS, AND

D. ENSURE COMPLETED CFMO 29-12 ANNEX A IS PLACED ON MBR'S CF 2034.

4. MBR WILL:

A. COMPLETE ANNEX A AND GET RECOMMENDATION FROM M.O.,

B. COMPLETE ANNUAL CMAF UPDATE WHEN PROVIDED, AND

C. CONTACT CMAF DIRECTLY IF WARNING DEVICE NOT RECEIVED WITHIN 30 DAYS FROM ORDER DATE.

5. ONLY THE STAINLESS STEEL NECKLET IS AUTHORIZED. BY EXCEPTION BLACK SPORT BRACELET MAY BE AUTHORIZED FOR MEDICAL REASONS LISTED AT REF.

6. CMED PETAWAWA WILL NO LONGER BE INVOLVED IN THE PAYMENT OR DELIVERY OF MEDICALERT WARNING DEVICES EXCEPT FOR THOSE ORDERED PRIOR TO 1 AUG 00.


----------



## combat_medic

I'm also allergic to penicillin (among a couple other antibiotics) and have not had a problem at all, and was cleared for all trades after my medical. Just make sure, as was mentioned, to have a medic alert bracelet, and be sure to mention it anytime you go in to see a doctor, medic or other health care professional. While it should be on your documents, and they should always ask, mistakes can happen, and you want to be sure. One time, a doctor handed me a prescription for penicillin, even though the allergy was written in bright red at the top of my file. Just make sure to look after yourself.


----------



## rdschultz

Hmm.  When we were going through the needle parade the first time, they asked us about allergies.  A few of us indicated an allergy to penicillin when we were younger, and the nurse at the MIR told us that a) it wasn't a problem in the least, and b) a medic alert bracelet was not required.  Now, this thread makes me think otherwise.  Perhaps I should look into this further.

As well, does anybody happen to know how a person would go about allergy testing (if I wanted to confirm that I am still allergic)?  Would it be something I could do through the MIR, or would I have to talk to them about getting it done at a private clinic and get approval for something like that.


----------



## Meridian

Apparently you did not see my notes somewhere else about discussions with an allergist 

WHen I got in, I asked about the medic alert and was told to see a doc. The doc said I should get it checked with an allergy speciailist who came in weekly. Saw him, He said I had nothing to worry about, and that most people lose allergies if ther ehave been no symptoms in the last 5 years... He told me even if I had been on my deathbed when I was 8 from Penicillin that I could give it a go 5 years later... 

*shrug*


----------



## Donut

Penicillin allergies are fairly common, and have been known to fade over time.

Hoser, you should be able to book an appointment with a specialist through your MIR/CDU, but you will probably need to see a GDMO or PA first for the referral.

My advice to all of you in the CF with allergies is to get a Medic Alert tag, and wear the thing religiously, esp while deployed.  Many of our allies have battlefield wound kits that include a couple different types of pain-killers, and some very broad spectrum antibiotics.  It is entirely possible for you to be lying on the ground wounded, and have a medic walk by and pump you full of a penicillin-like antibiotic long before you get evacuated to a treatment facility.  Wounded people who are suffering from anaphylaxis or a drug reaction have a nasty tendency to die.

Play safe, Happy hollidays.

DF


----------



## Meridian

Well that was a sobering thought...

On the topic of medic alerts bracelets... one sergeant gave us a great reason to wear our "dogtags" all the time... your blood type is right on it.....  If you are in a car accident, every minute counts... why not help them out with your blood type?


----------



## Brando304

It's kinda funny, I carry an epi pen, because of my allergy to peanuts; my doctor told me it was originally invented by the military, for the military. I'm heading to the recruiting station in 2 days, I'll be sure to explain this.


----------



## Torlyn

Brando304 said:
			
		

> It's kinda funny, I carry an epi pen, because of my allergy to peanuts; my doctor told me it was originally invented by the military, for the military. I'm heading to the recruiting station in 2 days, I'll be sure to explain this.



By all means.  The recruiters LOVE it when civillians come in and tell them how to do things...   :

T


----------



## tang72

ok ppl i have a serious problem here and would appreciate some advice and/or suggestions...ok so it took me 9 months to take all the tests and the trips to fill out my booklet, orientation etc. The final part of my process was the medical issue in Ottawa ( allergy to certain type of nut) , it got send back 6 weeks later and told me i didnt meet thier standards because i was allergic. this is something i cant control...if theres somehting i can do to make my self unallergic then fck id work on it everyday. soldiers, help me out here, i dont wanna do all that for nothing, i got so fucked over and the waiting as been eternally long!....thank you


----------



## Donut

OK, Tang, I'll field this one.

you didn't get "Fcked over" here, you were found medically unfit to be a soldier.  This isn't some great conspiracy to keep you out of the CAF after your relatively short  "eternally long" 9 month wait.

There *are * treatments available to reduce allergies to *some * agents, talk to your doctor.  They may, or may not, reduce your reactions to this specific allergen.

Personally, the more people with underlying medical concerns the recruiting process weeds out saves me and my co workers a huge amount of time, effort, worry, and grief. 

DF


----------



## Gunner98

Risk management deems that - better safe now than your family (heirs et al)  be sorry.


----------



## tang72

ok so the recruiter told me this is a long term thing, i understand. Waiting is not the problem anymore, i wanted to get in for march last Nov, but Feb 2005 was when i got enough credits to get my transcripts, now the day the summer course started was the date i got the rejection letter, i do not care how long it takes anymore i just want to be accepted into the CF, 

Btw i dont even need a fckn epi-pen for my issue, i was assigned to one "jus in case" something happens and i thought it was a good thing to carry one. Apperently they did not accept me because they think that the epi-pen was a big issue. If i reverse my answer they would thin i am lying..what should i do??


----------



## the 48th regulator

Join the chess club for now, and see if alternative treatment will eliminate or reduce your alergies.

Last thing you need is to go in to an anaphylactic shock with a live weapon in hand.


Either be patient, or head the recruiters advice

dileas

tess


----------



## Donut

Here's a link to Anaphylaxis information.  

http://www.allergyfoundation.ca/public_information.html#Anaphylaxis

Just because you don't need a fckin' epipen now, doesn't mean you won't need one later.

This is one of those conditions that, the better the afflicted understands their condition, the longer they tend to live and that's in the civi world with faster ambulances, shorter response times, and shorter transports to hospital

Each reaction is worse then the previous one; they don't always present the same; most people who die of this do so long before an ambulance or medic get anywhere near them.

What should you do?  

Carry your epipen.  Get a medic-alert bracelet.  See your doctor about a possible desensitization course.

But what the hell do I know,  I'm just a fckn medic trying to help out with this.

DF


----------



## Zombie

Hey guys, 

Don't mean to hijack this thread but here I go...I have my medical scheduled for next Tuesday July 19, and the recruiter told me to bring in an allergy sheet from a doctor when I come in. I told her I have seasonal allergies (hayfever). Does anyone know exactly what it is they need? I don't currently have a doctor so will I need to be tested for allergies or can I just tell them what my allergies are? I am going to try to contact the last family doctor I had to see if this information exists.


----------



## tang72

well im not about to give up. This site has also helped me out alot and i appreciate all the help and comments here. there r some ppl who got it worse then i did. But u guys think if i kept fighting it with many ways, i cud styll get in? i mean i can wait maybe for another 2 yrs. and since i kno where i screwed up and how everything works, i am thinking of re-applying in another recruiting centre registering at where my dad lives (kitchener) tell me what u guys think...


----------



## beach_bum

Tang.  No one here is going to advise you to wait and try another centre.  Do you think that by doing that...and lying on a new application you are going to get through the system?  Do you not imagine the military keeps records?  When (notice I didn't say IF) you are caught, what do you imagine will happen?


----------



## tang72

i dunno cheif, whats the worst that could happen? besides the fact i wont get in. I did ask my recruiter and on the blue book it will ask if i applied be4 and if u say yes then the will def. look at ur old records. but so many ppl apply for the 1st time and want to join, r they seriously going to look at if everyone applied before? i aint tryn to sound cocky or nething, but i dont kno thats y im asking. how does this work? whats the procedure and do you know any1 that has been caught before?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

tang72 said:
			
		

> i dunno cheif, whats the worst that could happen? besides the fact i wont get in.



You're right, you won't get in.  And later on in life, after your medical problem has ceased to be a problem, you still won't get in. This time though, it will be because of your previous attempts at fraudulent enrolment.


----------



## Vigilant

Zombie said:
			
		

> Don't mean to hijack this thread but here I go...I have my medical scheduled for next Tuesday July 19, and the recruiter told me to bring in an allergy sheet from a doctor when I come in. I told her I have seasonal allergies (hayfever). Does anyone know exactly what it is they need? I don't currently have a doctor so will I need to be tested for allergies or can I just tell them what my allergies are? I am going to try to contact the last family doctor I had to see if this information exists.



It is just a basic test where there prick your arms and check you for a couple dozen things you could be allergic to. Anything from shrimp to peanuts to chocolate.

I had to go to a specialist to get mine because my initial test came back positive, but you can go to a walk-in clinic. Your family doctor would be best.


----------



## Vigilant

tang72 said:
			
		

> i dunno cheif, whats the worst that could happen? besides the fact i wont get in. I did ask my recruiter and on the blue book it will ask if i applied be4 and if u say yes then the will def. look at ur old records. but so many ppl apply for the 1st time and want to join, r they seriously going to look at if everyone applied before? i aint tryn to sound cocky or nething, but i dont kno thats y im asking. how does this work? whats the procedure and do you know any1 that has been caught before?



Think long term. You might want to work for the government later on, or have a job that requires a security clearance. Don't screw up your future prospects because of this.

Incidently, try to work on your spelling and grammar. It'll help you out in any career.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Tang, Paramedtech gave you all the advice you need. If you don't heed that advice and try to get in somewhere else by lying, you will get caught Besides that fact, if you did get in and were to be on ex or deployment and something happened, you would not only likely die yourself but you would be putting your buddies at risk as well. Live ammo and serious allergic reactions = bad times for everyone.


----------



## tang72

should i clear up my allergy problem ( which would take a while) then talk to my recruiter again? or if i try again i would have to repeat the whole process? and im not htinking of lying i will tell them i applied before


----------



## Island Ryhno

Yes, you should go to your doctor and see if there is a treatment, then get said treatment. Once this regiment has been done, then go reapply. Trust me, later in life you'll be very happy you did this stuff. Better off alive and in a semi desirable career than dead in the army due to gusto. Good luck mate.


----------



## kincanucks

So that there is no confusion of what happens when an applicant reapplies.   Even if they don't indicate that they have applied before, a search is always done and no one, I repeat, no one escapes the search.


----------



## tang72

oh it isnt semi trust me...this something i wanna do and i have a burning desire to serve my country


----------



## the 48th regulator

Then listen to those of us that have or are serving.  Do it truthfully and legally, and be patient, and trust me, if all goes well medically, you will get your chance to serve.

Good luck, And by the way, the MSN speak bugs me, so please stop it.

dileas

tess


----------



## tang72

So, i finally got everything cleared up from June, when i got rejected because i carried an epi-pen for my nut allergy. My allergy doctor wrote me a letter, but it was more of a progress reoprt to my family doctor. In the letter, it does not state that i needed an epi-pen, but at the same time it doesnt say i dont need one either, so i dont know if Borden is going to accept this. However, it only states that "allergen imunnotherapy is not needed at this time" and all these fancy medical terms i do not understand. What do you guys think?


----------



## kincanucks

Good luck.


----------



## Thaern

Not sure if this was already covered but I’m lactose intolerant.  Its not an allergic response to milk it just that my stomach can not digest the sugar found in milk which results in some unpleasant side affects.  My question is will this be a problem? And Is there a soy/rice replacement available during basic?  

Thanks


----------



## Strike

Not sure how this will go over during basic.  However, I have worked with more than a few people (aircrew no less) who are lactose intolerant.  So, it shouldn't affect your career much.  Just give the other guys a heads up if you indulged in the yogurt or anything like that.  ;D


----------



## DeepThaut

Hey guys, just wanted to tell you that a few years ago, I applied for the reserves and everything went perfectly except that I had peanut allergies (that are now gone) and I couldn't join. I'm now waiting until I'm done my paramedic course and I'm gonna join the regs. Just wanted to let people know to watch out when they have allergies and want to join, if your not deadly and it only causes a minor inconvenience, your better off to never mention it to the medics.


----------



## beach_bum

Nordwind.  I would suggest you rethink both your attitude and the advice you are handing out to others.  You will be asked if you have allergies and if you state no, you are lying.  That constitutes irregular enrolment.  If you do not have a serious reaction, let the medics decide.  As has been stated on here a hundred times...DO NOT LIE!  You will be caught.


----------



## old medic

Here is what not disclosing your allergies will get you:

http://cfgb-cgfc.gc.ca/casestudies-e.php?case_study_id=169

Note, release item 1D = Fraudulent statement on enrolment.
5E = Irregular enrolment.

intentionally hiding your allergy will get you a 1D.

You can also refer to this thread here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13190.0.html


----------



## chadwick

hey my name is chad jantzen, and i am wonderin... When i was young i had a  few lergic reactions to shellfish but my doctor doesnt think of it as an alergic reaction soo im wondering if that will be a problem on getting in? and i had asthma when i was a yung boy and soo i took the PT test and passed it, so is there any reason why the CF could reject me?


----------



## kincanucks

chadwick said:
			
		

> hey my name is chad jantzen, and i am wonderin... When i was young i had a  few lergic reactions to shellfish but my doctor doesnt think of it as an alergic reaction soo im wondering if that will be a problem on getting in? and i had asthma when i was a yung boy and soo i took the PT test and passed it, so is there any reason why the CF could reject me?



Your medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.

HH


----------



## CanadianBacon

Well, this isn't geared for anyone specific, just thought I'd share.  Growin up, I had a pretty bad reaction to fish when I was young and had to have an ana-kit with me throughout my youth.  (Ana-kit is an old-school epi-pen)  I initially tried to join up 3 years back and when my allergies were discussed, I was rejected cause my fitness was a C4 or something, I still have my rejection letter.  Speaking with some of the medical staff at CFRC Vancouver, I was encouraged to get re-tested for said allergies, which I did and it came back negative for any allergies except for cats and ragweed or something, therefore I'm fit enough to join, listed as C1 I believe.  Point is, it is possible to grow out of your allergies as you mature such as I did, I'm eating a tuna sandwich right now actually.  I'm not just waiting to be schedualed for my interview and hopefully on my way!  Hope this helps in some way, cheers!


----------



## nullterm

I have an application in progress for the reserves.  From reading this thread (and others) I'm worried I'll be rejected when I reach the medical phase.  I have an allergy to nuts, but not peanuts (I'll eat Mr Big's till the cows come home).  Is that gonna bring it to a screeching halt?


----------



## George Wallace

That is something that your Enrollment Medical would determine.  There would be many factors that could be involved; how sever are your allergies, what are you allergic to, what type of Trade you are going into, what medications you may need, etc.  Most people have some sort of allergy, but it is so minor they hardly notice it.  Others have an allergy that is sever, and the slightest hint of the 'cause' could be fatal in seconds.  So you see, without tests no one can tell you honestly on the internet what your chances are.


----------



## nullterm

Thanks for the advice.  My allergy is non-fatal, but rather unpleasant.  Even if you came back and said "You're totall hosed, no way out." I'd still complete the process as far as I can take it.  I'd rather pursue this as far as I can, rather than just give up.  Thanks, George.


----------



## dekingston

My question is more a matter of stastics, my medical has been sent off to the RMO because of a bee sting allergy. I had an allergist test it and I have a localized reaction to bee venom but was also suggested to carry and epi-pen. The interesting thing to me though is the doctor said there is nothing that should stop me from joining the canadian forces also he said that the risk of anaphylaxis is very minimal and that it would be even lower with treatment. I know the treatment is covered by the Ontario govt, it take 5 years, and my friend who is a nurse said that it could easily be done at any hospital. Would the CF likely do the treatment and would I still be able to get in?


----------



## Meridian

This is conjecture, but when I was in I went to see an MO about a possible penicillin allergy (It wasnt an issue on enrollment).  He was a specialist that came in once every couple of weeks to administer allergy reduction/elimination treatments.

In the end, he stated he figured I didnt have an allergy; since apparently most allergies fade over 5 years or so, and if you haven't had a terrible reaction in the last 5, you should be ok.

Was kind of a weird statement really, since I had avoided penicillin for 5 years... thus no reaction possible, but anyway.


----------



## dekingston

Thanks for your prompt reply Meridian. It does still give a man some hope that I can get into the forces. But unfortunately I was stung last year. Oh well I guess I will just have to wait until the MO rules on my situation.  Thanks it does still give me hope that they do allergy reduction shots.


----------



## Kodiack99

I told them of a red shellfish allergy during my initial medical,they closed my files for 3 months while I went to a allergist for testing.Only after they had a letter from her stating that my allergy wasnt life threatening in any dose would they re-open my file.
S I leave on Oct 29th.


----------



## officer.phil

Ok, I'm currently in enrollment for the Reserves, and I thought the Aptitude Test would be bad enough. Guess not anymore. When doing my medical exam, the medical technician didn't have a problem with my seasonal allergies, however he did have a problem with my shellfish allergy. He gave me a release of medical information form which I then brought to my doctor who needed to fill out the forms. 

There is a section which outlines the physical factors and stress factors. At the end of the section it asks my family doctor if I have anything that will prevent me from performing or being trained to perform the tasks indicated. My doctor checked off the box saying that I do. However, it's not my shellfish allergy that will prevent me from doing any of the listed (because I'm perfectly fine if I avoid shrimp, lobster, crab, etc.) but rather just my seasonal allergies that can have a toll on my performance. (I can bypass this by taking daily allergy medication.)

I have a report from my allergist stating that I have had no breathing troubles or anything that has caused me to go to the hospital. But my doctor did state that I should carry an EpiPen.

I don't know if this is going to prevent me from passing my medical exam, but I am worried they might be mislead into thinking I cannot perform what they are asking for.....what should I do?


Also on another note.... after getting test results back from my Allergist, he tells me that I have something called Oral Allergy Syndrome. Basically, i'm allergic to some specific fruits, vegetables, nuts, legumes and seeds. However, none of this is life threatening, it pretty much just gives me an itch in the mouth and throat. Nuts such as almonds. The tests also reveal that I am allergic to peanuts, however I can still eat it no problem, I just hate eating it. So i'm not deadly allergic to these things, but I was just wondering if this will also contribute to me being rejected....


----------



## bdog

I really hope you would join up however I'm the allergic to peanuts.  And while does it upset and disappoint me that I can't join(likely ever).  I understand how could be huge danger in operation result if I was to have an anaphylactic reaction as there are peanuts contain certain rations( not sure for the  Canadain forces)by no most of the US MRE do contain peanuts.  For anyone else is disappointed rememberif you fall down sick after eating rations in the helicopter that some removed from evacuated someone else or in my case as I was planning on entering the officer it's a loss of command-and-control. Even entering as a private a man down a combat situation can disrupt the whole unit cohesion.  So look somewhere else to serve my country will no where but, that's life.  maybe I should try the British Army before given up but I don't know.


----------



## officer.phil

Well, I just got the rejection letter from the Medical Examiner today....I'm going to have to talk to the people at the recruiting centre because my family doctor on my recommendation made the allergy seem worse than it is. I've recently been prescribed an epi-pen as precautionary, but I have never used one, nor needed one or would I if I had been exposed to one of my allergies. I hope they give me some more options because I have been exposed to my allergies and had never had it even bring me to the hospital.


----------



## the 48th regulator

officer.phil said:
			
		

> Well, I just got the rejection letter from the Medical Examiner today....I'm going to have to talk to the people at the recruiting centre because my family doctor on my recommendation made the allergy seem worse than it is. I've recently been prescribed an epi-pen as precautionary, but I have never used one, nor needed one or would I if I had been exposed to one of my allergies. I hope they give me some more options because I have been exposed to my allergies and had never had it even bring me to the hospital.



And your medical background allows you to justify your entrance, even after your recomendation to your family Doctor to make things worse.....

You may not hve been exposed, however, if you have been given a epiderm-pen and not have ever been in a situation to use one, then your allergies would justify having one.

Sorry to hear the bad news, but I doubt you will be able to change things.

dileas

tess


----------



## KStew

While I can understand the severe problems that could arise due to a peanut allery (as some people have a reaction from simply being in the same room as peanut butter), I'm not sure how a shellfish allergy would affect someone, are we really going to be served shrimp or lobster? 
My other question is this, if a shellfish allergy is *not *anaphylactic/life threatening, is that going to eliminate all chances of getting in, or would I just need my doctor to sign off on it?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I'll say it again. If they are going to keep people out for any allergy, no matter how mild, they should medically release *every* person currently serving, with the same conditions.


----------



## CdtBosn

I have a similar question, I have an Epi-Pen for bee stings although nothing has ever happened that was too serious, by this I mean Swelling to the point my watch no longer fit but when stung again we tried applying a tensor bandage immediately which prevented the swelling so my Doctor to be cautious filled a prescription for an Epi-Pen. The reason I am asking this is I would like to work with the Sea Cadets as CIC. Would this allergy preclude me from this? Anyone have any past experience?

Cheers,

Shay


----------



## geo

KStew said:
			
		

> While I can understand the severe problems that could arise due to a peanut allery (as some people have a reaction from simply being in the same room as peanut butter), I'm not sure how a shellfish allergy would affect someone, are we really going to be served shrimp or lobster?
> My other question is this, if a shellfish allergy is *not *anaphylactic/life threatening, is that going to eliminate all chances of getting in, or would I just need my doctor to sign off on it?


If the kitchens are not able to guarantee the cross contamination of products, do you really want to take a chance?
Your alergy may be mild now and develop into an even bigger beast in the future - when do you want to find out?


----------



## orange.paint

A guy I work with is deadly allergic to anytype of shellfood.He makes sure anyone who is working with him knows where his epipen is and on all meal TSR's it requests no seafood under allergies.

He's a senior NCO,and has a great career with a seriou allergy.Apparently he blows up and his throat closes in.


----------



## Donut

CdtBosn, talk to your local MIR or Recruiting office.  I do know cadet/CIC med requirements are very different from the rest of the CFs, but beyond that I'd be speculating.

Hope it works out for you,

DF


----------



## CdtBosn

Thanks ParaMedTech, I am hoping to go into a recruiting office some time in the next few weeks so hopefully they will have more info for me. I'll post the requirements for CIC once I have heard from the CFRC.


----------



## geo

Based on some of the files I have handled... though the CIC have medical standards, you couldn't trip over them if you tried.  There are some really big people out there in uniform (shudder!) who have some serious knee & back problems.  There are some with Diabetes - needing regular injections,... pert much you name it and they got it...

If you're going CIC, don't sweat it - based on current standards.


----------



## CdtBosn

Ok this is all very encouraging news to hear, when I saw that others were being turned away for the same alergies I got a little worried but now I'm looking forward to talking to the recruiter again.


----------



## kincanucks

CdtBosn said:
			
		

> Thanks ParaMedTech, I am hoping to go into a recruiting office some time in the next few weeks so hopefully they will have more info for me. I'll post the requirements for CIC once I have heard from the CFRC.



No you won't.  You will go to the Cadet Corps that you want to apply to and start the process there.  The CFRC/D only deals with CIC applicants once they have jumped through the hoops of the Cadet Corps and the Regional Cadet Authority.


----------



## CdtBosn

I was told by the recruiter who came by my University to come in and talk to him before I went out to the different corps, as I am looking to fin a corps which is needing more officer strength and he would have said information for me, and he also told me that I should think about the reserves and would have more information to supply me at the recruiting center.


----------



## kincanucks

Then that recruiter is doing you a favour.


----------



## geo

CdtBosn said:
			
		

> and he also told me that I should think about the reserves and would have more information to supply me at the recruiting center.


If you have serious alergies, he mighta been pumping up your hopes of going into the reserves... Reg & Res pert much have the same medical standards


----------



## CdtBosn

Thats what I would have thought the Cadets I can understand having more grace as you are much more likely to be in an area where you can leave quickly if need be. So I think that will be the avenue I will be most likely going down. Thank you everyone for all the help.

Shay


----------



## Donut

The cadet world also has the luxury of being able to send you somewhere there's going to be medical care available.

I spent a couple of summers at Vernon ACSTC.  We got every Army Cadet with allergies, post-transplant, weird medical conditions...we were literally 5 minutes from an ED...I don't think I ever actually finished a hospital notification between the time the Amb doors closed and openned again.

That being said, Shay, I'll paraphrase KinCanucks here and say

Your fitness for joining the CF (any element) can only be determined by the good medical folks at CFRC.  Not a family doctor, the unit you're joining, or this board.   8)

All the best,

DF


----------



## CdtBosn

Thank you very much Para I'm hoping to get in tomorrow depending on if my one class happens or not if it doesn't then I'll be able to give the answer for allergies regarding CIC members. If not it will have to wait until next week. Wish me Luck and hopefully there will be good news tomorrow.

Shay


----------



## russianfrontphotos

Well here's my sorry story about allergies. 
I went in for my interview and physical yesterday. Interviewer told me that I was a good candidate for the reserve postion that I am looking for. Great. Then the dreaded medical interview. All was well but when I declared on the form that I have an allergy to nuts I was hit like a Mac truck when the medical interviewer said that my allergy to nuts is a big problem and unless I could prove through an allergist report that my reaction is not life threatening and that I do not need to carry an epi pen around, that I would likely be deemed medically unfit to serve! Well I was super shocked. I manage just fine with a nut allergy. By simply avoiding almost all pasteries and keeping an epi pen in my truck, I have never had a serious problem. I am really hoping that the allergist report shows that I am not that allergic to nuts as I think I am. 

I can't believe that this simple thing (which I self-manage) can keep me out of the army. Its enough to make me scream!!!!!!!!! ARGHH!!!!!!!!!!!! More delays!!!

Does anybody know if immunotherapy (ie allergy shots) are effecitive in reducing a food allergy and if so is this provabale enough get me in??

 :crybaby:


----------



## StrideHudson

I have searched the site and have found no info on this particular topic,  I am mildly allergic to eggs and this makes me react very badly to vaccines.  I have been training to join up since February and the thought of vaccinations never crossed my mind until now.. please don't tell me i will be turned down =(   I would be the first in five gen not to enlist. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael OLeary

You may be turned away.  Only the medical review as part of the recruiting process can determine that.


----------



## Roy Harding

russianfrontphotos said:
			
		

> Well here's my sorry story about allergies.
> I went in for my interview and physical yesterday. Interviewer told me that I was a good candidate for the reserve postion that I am looking for. Great. Then the dreaded medical interview. All was well but when I declared on the form that I have an allergy to nuts I was hit like a Mac truck when the medical interviewer said that my allergy to nuts is a big problem and unless I could prove through an allergist report that my reaction is not life threatening and that I do not need to carry an epi pen around, that I would likely be deemed medically unfit to serve! Well I was super shocked. I manage just fine with a nut allergy. By simply avoiding almost all pasteries and keeping an epi pen in my truck, I have never had a serious problem. I am really hoping that the allergist report shows that I am not that allergic to nuts as I think I am.
> 
> I can't believe that this simple thing (which I self-manage) can keep me out of the army. Its enough to make me scream!!!!!!!!! ARGHH!!!!!!!!!!!! More delays!!!
> 
> Does anybody know if immunotherapy (ie allergy shots) are effecitive in reducing a food allergy and if so is this provabale enough get me in??
> 
> :crybaby:



Read the 103 posts above yours again - some of them make it abundantly clear why allergies can be a show stopper.

After you've done that, ask your question at the CFRC - nobody here can give you the definitive answer (which is ALSO made abundantly clear in the previous 103 posts).


Roy


----------



## russianfrontphotos

I did read all of the 103 posts above mine a couple of times over. I understand the army's point but its not like I only have this problem if I join the army. Its with me period. So I manage it. I don't just eat anything handed to me. I look at it and analyze the risk. Pasteries are a definate no-no. Never touch them. In the army it would be be same. When I get spaghetti and meat sauce or a hot dog I assume there is no nuts in there so I eat it. Who puts nuts in foods other than baked good anyways!!!!!!! Have you ever heard of a cook sprinking nuts in mashed potatoes for god sakes!!
And why would the army cook with nuts anyways knowing that a small percentage of people can have a dangerous reaction to them!!!!!!!!


----------



## russianfrontphotos

Found this on the web, its from the British Army:

Do You Have a Medical Condition?
Unfortunately and understandably, there are many medical conditions that are not compatible with Army service.

So before you apply it's important that you reveal your complete medical history. Please see below for a list of some of the conditions that may make you unsuitable for Army enlistment.


Chest Disorders

Asthma, wheeze or Asthma symptoms (and treatment) during the previous 4 years. 
Chronic lung diseases (e.g. Emphysema, Bronchiectasis and Cystic fibrosis.) 
Active Tuberculosis (TB).
Back Problems

Spinal surgery (including internal fixation or fusion). Recurrent lower back pain. Spina bifida.
Bone or Joint Problems

Meniscectomy (knee cartilage operation) within the last year. Surgical repair of a knee cruciate ligament. Lower limb fractures with internal fixation (metalwork) still in place. Loss of a limb. 
Complete loss of a thumb. Total loss of either great toe. Any degree of clubfoot (including past surgery). Chronic joint diseases (e.g. Ankylosing spondylitis, Psoriatic arthritis, Rheumatoid arthritis and Gout). Reiter's disease in last 5 years. Osteochondritis dissecans.
Eye Disorders

Chronic eyes diseases (e.g. Glaucoma, Keratoconus and Retinitis pigmentosa or colour blindness). Squint surgery in last 6 months. Corneal problems (e.g. corneal graft and recurrent corneal ulcers). Loss or dislocation of eye lens. Cataract or cataract surgery. Detached retina.
Ear Disorders

Presence of eardrum ventilation tubes or Grommets. Current perforation of ear drum. Chronic ear diseases (e.g. Cholesteatoma).
Abdominal Problems

Chronic abdominal diseases (e.g. Crohn's disease and Ulcerative Colitis). Kidney disorders (e.g. Horseshoe kidney, Polycystic kidney disease and Kidney stones). Donation of a kidney in last 2 years. Kidney disease in last 2 years.
Neurological Disorders

Epilepsy or more than one seizure/fit after the age of 5 
Single seizure/fit in the last 4 years. 
Multiple Sclerosis.
Skin Problems

Malignant melanoma or skin cancer within 2 years. Active skin disease (e.g. eczema and widespread psoriasis).
Pregnancy

Current pregnancy or childbirth in the last 6 months.
Chronic Blood Disease

Sickle Cell disease. Congenital spherocytosis. Thalassaemia. HIV seropositivity / AIDS. Carriers of Hepatitis B or C. Past history of leukaemia or malignant lymphoma.
Psychiatric Problems

Schizophrenia. Obsessive-compulsive disorder, Alcohol or drug dependence. Post-traumatic stress disorder.
Other Conditions

Loss of spleen (Splenectomy). 
Transplanted organs. 
*Severe allergic reactions and or anaphylaxis requiring adrenaline injection precautions. 
Nut allergy. *  Circulation problems (e.g. Raynaud's phenomenon or disease). 
Diabetes. 
Diseases (e.g. glandular or hormonal) requiring long term medication or replacement therapy.



Looks like having a nut allergy is a problem if you want to join the British Army as well.

The funny things is that during wartime (and probably WWII) they couldn't care less about such things...


----------



## Roy Harding

russianfrontphotos said:
			
		

> I did read all of the 103 posts above mine a couple of times over. I understand the army's point but its not like I only have this problem if I join the army. Its with me period. So I manage it. I don't just eat anything handed to me. I look at it and analyze the risk. Pasteries are a definate no-no. Never touch them. In the army it would be be same. When I get spaghetti and meat sauce or a hot dog I assume there is no nuts in there so I eat it. Who puts nuts in foods other than baked good anyways!!!!!!! Have you eer heard of a cook sprinking nuts in mashed potatoes for god sakes!!
> And why would the army cook with nuts anyways knowing that a small percentage of people can have a dangerous reaction to them!!!!!!!!



I'm going to make this extremely, and possibly painfully clear to you.  It's NOT ABOUT YOU.  What YOU do to "manage" your allergy is YOUR business.  What happens to YOU because your fire team partner is eating an Oh Henry bar just as a firefight starts matters to the CF - while you're busy doing the funky chicken, YOU are NOT saving your fire team partners life by engaging the enemy.  Is that fairly clear now?

NOW - once again, let me make this crystal clear.  Your allergy may indeed be minor, and nothing to worry about.  I don't know.  Nobody here can tell you (even the Medics on the board can't tell you because they can't do the required tests through cyberspace).  ONLY the CFRC can answer your concern.  Stop hyperventilating in cyberspace and ASK YOUR CFRC.  A post here after you get your answer MIGHT be of some support to others with the same question - but it WON'T answer their questions definitively either, they TOO will have to find out from their CFRC - just like thousands before them.

Ranting and arguing on the internet might make you feel better, but it doesn't answer your question - it just makes you look like an out of control fool.


Roy


----------



## russianfrontphotos

I don't know why this board has so many uptight people on it?

I read this just now and its bang-on in my opinion:

Posted: Tue Aug 14, 2007 1:17 pm    Post subject: Re: Can’t stand curry? Sorry, you can’t join the Army    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have served for 10yrs and am currently been kicked out for a nut allergy and left with nothing and offered no support or help and after all the service I given it counts for nothing. I have travelled so much and my allergies have never caused me an issue until now. The more I look around the more I realise that allergy suffers are really having a bad time. Today Tescos have baned a clown from blowing up ballons in case a kids has an allergy to latex. 
I worry one day kids will have to go to special schools as schools will refuse them meals and there is a percieved risk of other parents packing peanuts in other kids lunch box. In the future we will be turned away from resturants as they too scared to give us meals. I already get fed up of seeing "may contain nut traces" on everything from a bunch of carrots to a packets of salted peanuts and even rabbit food (thankfully I decided to feed my rabbit instead of snacking on it!)....... Living with the condition is not a problem and really easy to manage if you are sensible. I find the problem is non-allergy suffers who have no idea what it is like to live with the condition and therefore think the worse and give us no credit for being able to look after ourselves. I am a globetotter and lived/travelled in remote parts of the world on my own, I've been shot at as a civilian four times, nearly killed in other accidents, bitten by dogs had rabies injections, nearly died of an illness but never a nut allergy!

I really hope in the future the "sue me culture" and views on non-allergy suffers will not stop kids/people from participating in ACF, VSO, expeditions, challenges and living a full life and unrestricted life. Fair enough the Army has it rules, but 10yrs hey!


----------



## old medic

Since you have already applied, there isn't much to do except wait.

Wanting to debate it on a web site won't change anything.


----------



## Michael OLeary

russianfrontphotos,

I suggest you read Roy's response above carefully.  No-one here can tell you what you want to hear.

Your desire to live "a full life and unrestricted life" DOES NOT include increasing risk to those around you, or requiring any organization to accept increased risk to you.

As much as you may WANT to join the Army, the Army gets to decide if you meets ITS requirements.


----------



## russianfrontphotos

"As far as your 'management' of things, what happens when you get tasked to operate with another country's forces and live and eat in their facilities, whose kitchens put peanut sauce on or in many dishes?"

Just to be clear here, I am not allergic to peanuts (peanuts are not nuts). I eat them all the time. I love a PB&J sandwhich as much as the next guy. I am allergic to pecans, cashews, walnuts, etc. 

I'll stop my ranting and get my allergy test done. If its bad news and I'm medically inadmissable because of it, so be it. I'll be bummed out and pissed at my parents and god for giving me allergies but then I'll move on, at least knowing that I gave it a real shot.

Sorry to upset you guys, I guess I just don't understand what its all about.


----------



## Roy Harding

russianfrontphotos said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Sorry to upset you guys, I guess I just don't understand what its all about.



You haven't "upset" me - just made me thump my head against the wall.

You're on the wrong board - you need to go here:  http://www.kidswithfoodallergies.org/?gclid=CKj6nuHi6o4CFQgZhgodqx5tIw  There's all kinds of support for you there.


Roy


----------



## Sub_Guy

I wouldn't sweat about it much, I had a female on my BSERE course who was allergic to pretty much everything.

For example

Vegetables
Mosquito repellent (she could use some natural thing, but she forgot it or something)
Mosquito Bites (she looked awful after day 01)
Some Airborne allergies (you could hear her sneeze around the lake)
There were many many more. She carried around one of those needle pen things that and she briefed all those around her how to use it in the event she suffered a bad allergy attack.

She got through everything just fine, even though she appeared to be going through hell.  But as everyone said before, the only answer that matters is the one from CFRC, just thought I would let you know that there are those serving with a list of allergies a mile long. 

Good Luck


----------



## StrideHudson

Can i decline vaccination?  Or will they just say too bad, take it or leave.


----------



## George Wallace

StrideHudson said:
			
		

> Can i decline vaccination?  Or will they just say too bad, take it or leave.



You can, but it will be documented, and it should be for a very good reason.  Disciplinary Action can be taken against you if you have no grounds to refuse a vaccination  intended to 'protect' you.


----------



## StrideHudson

I would only like to decline on certain vaccinations, like the flu and tetanus and some others.  is there a list of all known cf vaccinations?  or should i take this up with my recruiter?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

StrideHudson said:
			
		

> I would only like to decline on certain vaccinations, like the flu and tetanus and some others.  is there a list of all known cf vaccinations?  or should i take this up with my recruiter?



We're not doctors here, nor do we make policy. Anything you get here would be a guess, educated in some cases, but a guess. Talk to the recruiters.


----------



## George Wallace

StrideHudson said:
			
		

> I would only like to decline on certain vaccinations, like the flu and tetanus and some others.  is there a list of all known cf vaccinations?  or should i take this up with my recruiter?



This is a matter that you must take up with your "Medical" Staff.  If you have a Medic Alert Card/Bracelet/whatever then that would also be a recognizable item in an emergency.  Your Recruiter has nothing to do with medical issues, other than processing the paperwork.  It is the Medical Staff who deal with these things.

Is there a list of all known CF vaccinations?  Yes.  Again, that is a matter for the CF Medical Staff, not the Recruiter.  

See the Recruiter.  See the CF Medical Staff during you medical and then you will know.  They will compile the documents necessary for your enlistment and the decisions will be made then.......not here on this site.


----------



## StrideHudson

Thank you very much.


----------



## FutureQYR

I'm currently waitng until March when I will begin my application process for the CF Reserves. I know alot of people on this thread have discussed certain allergies such as peanuts, seasonal allergies, and fish, but I have a bit of a strange one for ya. Though, the only reaction that I have supposidly ever had was when I was a baby, I am according to my parents allergic to eggs. I can eat eggs IN ANYTHING, I just cant eat plain fried eggs, deviled eggs, or stuff that hasn't been cooked into something. Again, I'm not sure if this allergy is still even existant, but I just wanna know what the CF views on strange avoidable allergies such as this are. It has been my life llong dream to serve in the CF, specificly Infantry. I excell at every physical portion of the application process  ushup: (2.4 in 9:00 mins), but i'm afraid that they may find it to be a problem, and I'll wait 6-9 months only to find out that they think i'm some sorta sicky. Thanks in advance for any information that you can provide on this.


----------



## kincanucks

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> I'm currently waitng until March when I will begin my application process for the CF Reserves. I know alot of people on this thread have discussed certain allergies such as peanuts, seasonal allergies, and fish, but I have a bit of a strange one for ya. Though, the only reaction that I have supposidly ever had was when I was a baby, I am according to my parents allergic to eggs. I can eat eggs IN ANYTHING, I just cant eat plain fried eggs, deviled eggs, or stuff that hasn't been cooked into something. Again, I'm not sure if this allergy is still even existant, but I just wanna know what the CF views on strange avoidable allergies such as this are. It has been my life llong dream to serve in the CF, specificly Infantry. I excell at every physical portion of the application process  ushup: (2.4 in 9:00 mins), but i'm afraid that they may find it to be a problem, and I'll wait 6-9 months only to find out that they think i'm some sorta sicky. Thanks in advance for any information that you can provide on this.



Wait for the medical and then they will tell you.  Remember this is not WebMD.


----------



## Zombie

I have an "oral sensitivity" (apparently not an allergy) to apples, pears, peaches, etc and had to see an allergy specialist who signed documents given to me by recruiters saying it would not affect me in doing my job. Every situation is different though, this is what happened in my case. If you don't want it to slow anything down after you apply, you may want to consider seeing an allergy specialist *before* applying, since you have a while.


----------



## FutureQYR

Thanks for the tip "Zombie",  (if that is your real name), I went to my doctor and scheduled an appointment with a allergy specialist. Basicly they stick me with a bunch of needles with different things on them to check a) if i am infact still allergic and b) if so, how allergic I am. Though I am hoping the allergy is completely gone, I'd settle for a "mild" reading. I do find it hard to believe though that If this allergy is infact still active, I have never had a reaction to it. 16 years! and your telling me that I've never reacted to a food that i'm apperently allergic to? I live with 5 other people who eat eggs all the time. Though it is possible, I'm thinkin' positive!


----------



## B0nes

What are the restrictions on people who have allergies to dust or mold mainly in a poorly ventilated room? This question is geared towards that for whom are specifically meant to be in combat situations. I doubt being a reservist or reg would have an impact on the policies. 

This is off topic but, im assuming up to date booster shots are required? Also, is it necessary to have all strains of hepatitis vaccinated?


----------



## Pte.Butt

B0nes said:
			
		

> What are the restrictions on people who have allergies to dust or mold mainly in a poorly ventilated room? This question is geared towards that for whom are specifically meant to be in combat situations. I doubt being a reservist or reg would have an impact on the policies.
> 
> This is off topic but, im assuming up to date booster shots are required? Also, is it necessary to have all strains of hepatitis vaccinated?




When I enrollment testing, I told the recruiting staff about my allergies to dust and penicillin, they said it wasn't a problem. Also, during RegF BMQ, theyw ill be giving vaccinations, so I would imagine that they would give Hep A, B, C etc... vaccinations. Just bring a record of all the needles/vaccinations you've ever had to BMQ, and you should be fine.


----------



## PMedMoe

The military does vaccinations for Hep A and B.  Pte.Butt is right, bring a copy of your vaccination record.


----------



## Rayman

Just a small hijack but if you could get those vacinations as a civilian before you go in, and could produce a record to prove it, would you then be exempt from them on basic or would you still have to take them anyways?


----------



## NL_engineer

If it works like any other needle parade you should be exempt


----------



## PMedMoe

Why would you want to pay for them when you can get them for free?  ???
It's not like they'll let you in faster if you have the immunizations.


----------



## RejectedSoldier

Hi everyone, i'm new here. I joined because I just got my letter of rejection from Ottawa. It was due to my allergies to bees. I am very upset over this since the recruiter said it shouldn't be a problem and my allergist said she had others applying with the same thing. I haven't been stung since I was 12 and had localized swelling past 3 joints. My allergist said a normal person has a 5-6% chance of a bad reaction and I have a 9-10% chance. In the RMO's letter he says that I have severe allergies so I am unfit to blah blah blah...

I was wondering if there are others with bee sting allergies who have gotten accepted so I know if I still have a slight chance of pursuing my childhood dream of joining the military. I am 18 years old, very fit, very intelligent and think i would make an excellent soldier.


----------



## the 48th regulator

RejectedSoldier said:
			
		

> My allergist said a normal person has a 5-6% chance of a bad reaction and I have a 9-10% chance. In the RMO's letter he says that I have severe allergies so I am unfit to blah blah blah...



Hey Welcome,

Unfortunately you were denied.

But looking at your stats, you are twice as likely to have a bad reaction than normal person, when stung by a bee.

If your Doctor and allergist feel that you were denied without ground, I would appeal, and have them appear as witnesses, or provide medical documentation to refute the military assessment.

I know the finding must sting, but unless you have evidence to counter the results, you have no grounds.

dileas

tess


----------



## RejectedSoldier

Alright, thanks. I'm going today to talk to the Medical Officer at my recruiting centre and try to get in with my allergist to see if anything can be done. If not I guess it's RCMP for me.


----------



## medicineman

Those machines are to check sugar - if they were insulin pumps they'd be GONZO.  And if they aren't able to manage things, they go bye bye too.  People with severe allergies put not only themselves in danger, but those that have to look after them if they go into anaphylactic shock, those that have to replace them, and those they leave whilst getting treated without the replacement.  It's a really interesting domino effect.  For someone who wants to be a soldier so bad, I'd have thought they would have known that things can't be all about you - they're all about EVERYONE.  Ergo, when something bad happens to to one person, others often get affected.  Like the 1-2 medics that have to look after you, the four litter bearers to get you to the casualty collection point, the ambulance or helicopter crew that has to extract you, the CQ staff that have to drive your replacement out and the people that have to escort all the people taking you out and bringing others in and the guys left without medical coverage while this is all going on and are you starting to see where this is going?  I've seen people with "worse allergies and desease (sic)" too - and if they have potentially rapid fatal consequences (and sometimes not so rapid), they too don't tend to be around too long.

BTW - I grew up wanting to be either a fighter pilot or a cop, but alas, since I need glasses to see, I had to think of something else to do.

MM


----------



## medicineman

** CHRIS** said:
			
		

> the military ration packs dont even have peanut ingredients in them.



Hate to tell you this, I've literally had the rations from 3 different countries in the back of my ambulance at one time - and none of them Canadian.  You can't always pick what or where you eat, and therefore you won't always know what's in the food.  This is why people with food allergies (especially ones that tend to cause quick and nasty reactions, as ground or tree nut and seafood allergies often do) are either looked at very closely or passed by altogether - it's not personal, just business.

MM


----------



## LtBradshaw

I just had my medical rejected in Ottawa because I said I have a peanut allergy and required an EpiPEn or over the counter antihistamine to counteract the effects.  The standard rejection letter mention stuff about long deployments away from proper medical facilities and living in remote places or combat situations.  I applied for Reserve Military Police, not likely to ever leave Toronto and the MOC for the profession, which the MO should have read, mentions nothing about being in the field or in theater for that matter.  Besides, how many nut filled candy bars or chocolate sundeas does the army give out anyway?  It's not like I want to be a Ranger, deployed for days or weeks behind enemy lines:  I'll probably never be more than 30 minutes from a hospital in Ontario.  Has anyone heard of this issue being cause for rejection???
Ok, all kidding aside, is there a work around on this matter or am I out of luck completely?


----------



## aesop081

Heard it many times.

You also better get a better understanding of the trade you applied for and the CF in general because every single thing you have said is wrong.


----------



## ark

LtBradshaw said:
			
		

> I just had my medical rejected in Ottawa because I said I have a peanut allergy and required an EpiPEn or over the counter antihistamine to counteract the effects.  The standard rejection letter mention stuff about long deployments away from proper medical facilities and living in remote places or combat situations.  I applied for Reserve Military Police, not likely to ever leave Toronto and the MOC for the profession, which the MO should have read, mentions nothing about being in the field or in theater for that matter.  Besides, how many nut filled candy bars or chocolate sundeas does the army give out anyway?  It's not like I want to be a Ranger, deployed for days or weeks behind enemy lines:  I'll probably never be more than 30 minutes from a hospital in Ontario.  Has anyone heard of this issue being cause for rejection???
> Ok, all kidding aside, is there a work around on this matter or am I out of luck completely?



As a reservist, you could be mobilized for domestic emergencies which may require living in remote places without access to specialized medical facilities for extended periods of time.  

You can always visit a dermatologist/allergist, show the letter and seek their opinion. Some people can grow out of allergies so maybe if you had the test done a long time ago, you can ask for a retest.


----------



## the 48th regulator

LtBradshaw said:
			
		

> I just had my medical rejected in Ottawa because I said I have a peanut allergy and required an EpiPEn or over the counter antihistamine to counteract the effects.  The standard rejection letter mention stuff about long deployments away from proper medical facilities and living in remote places or combat situations.  I applied for Reserve Military Police, not likely to ever leave Toronto and the MOC for the profession, which the MO should have read, mentions nothing about being in the field or in theater for that matter.  Besides, how many nut filled candy bars or chocolate sundeas does the army give out anyway?  It's not like I want to be a Ranger, deployed for days or weeks behind enemy lines:  I'll probably never be more than 30 minutes from a hospital in Ontario.  Has anyone heard of this issue being cause for rejection???
> Ok, all kidding aside, is there a work around on this matter or am I out of luck completely?



Out of luck completely.

What I think you should do is review the ideology of a country's military.

That will answer your question completely.

If you are looking to join a patriotic club, that serves the country and stays in house, there are plenty abound in Canada.

Good luck, and keep away from those addictive Nutella and Peanutbutter sangys.

dileas

tess


----------



## Sig_Des

LtBradshaw said:
			
		

> I just had my medical rejected in Ottawa because I said I have a peanut allergy and required an EpiPEn or over the counter antihistamine to counteract the effects.



When I first applied, I'd put on an allergy to peanuts that I'd had all my life, and I received the same letter. Little bit disheartening.



> I applied for Reserve Military Police, not likely to ever leave Toronto and the MOC for the profession, which the MO should have read, mentions nothing about being in the field or in theater for that matter.


  

The only thing the MO needs to check regarding your trade is the minimum medical requirements, and wether you meet those AND the universal service medical standards as well.

And maybe what YOU should have read is a more in-depth description of what service in your trade includes, as it DOES mention being in the field and theater. Personally, if you're going into the CF with a mindset that you will never be 30 minutes away from a hospital, never be in the field, never go on tour... Being declined for a peanut allergy is the least of your worries.



> Has anyone heard of this issue being cause for rejection???



Yes, and other allergies as well. It's a liability and safety issue.



> Ok, all kidding aside, is there a work around on this matter or am I out of luck completely?



The only "work-around" is this. You will need your personal MD to refer you to a local allergy specialist. That specialist will do an allergy test. If the results of that test are such that ingestion of peanuts would NOT be life-threatening to you, and that in the specialists expert opinion, you do not require an epi-pin, then you can bring a letter from the specialist saying such to your Recruiting Center's Medical Cell, and they will send it to the MO for reconsideration.

BTW, the specialist's allergy testing wasn't covered by OHIP for me when I did it.


----------



## Redeye

LtBradshaw said:
			
		

> I just had my medical rejected in Ottawa because I said I have a peanut allergy and required an EpiPEn or over the counter antihistamine to counteract the effects.  The standard rejection letter mention stuff about long deployments away from proper medical facilities and living in remote places or combat situations.  I applied for Reserve Military Police, not likely to ever leave Toronto and the MOC for the profession, which the MO should have read, mentions nothing about being in the field or in theater for that matter.  Besides, how many nut filled candy bars or chocolate sundeas does the army give out anyway?  It's not like I want to be a Ranger, deployed for days or weeks behind enemy lines:  I'll probably never be more than 30 minutes from a hospital in Ontario.  Has anyone heard of this issue being cause for rejection???
> Ok, all kidding aside, is there a work around on this matter or am I out of luck completely?



I guess you should do a search on "Universality of Service".  There is no distinction among trades or components for some standards.  You would have to consult medical professionals to get a more detailed assessment of your allergies and see what the MOs say after that, but I suspect a peanut allergy is basically a showstopper.  Besides, without peanut butter and the "F" word soldiers would starve to death and wouldn't be able to tell anyone!  (that's just a little joke).

As a matter of Army.ca policy, if you do not actually hold the rank of Lieutenant, and/or your initials are not L.T., then you had best change your user name post-haste.


----------



## ModlrMike

Your questions can be answered in three words...


COMMON ENROLLMENT STANDARD


----------



## Greymatters

Its a valid question but quickly - if you have been rejected, why do you label yourself as a 'Lt', implying you are a 'lieutenant'?

Other than that, there are serious liability issues for an employer to take on a person with a life-threatening allergy when they cant guarantee the employee can be free from said life-threatening issues...


----------



## Fishbone Jones

This has been asked and answered here many, many, many times. Try doing a 'search'.

Also, why would you identify yourself as Lt if you haven't joined yet? If you have prior or Cadet service, fill in your profile.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## FutureQYR

Thanks to whoever it was that suggested I go to see an allergy specialist, I went the other week and got a needle test (a board with tiny needles is stuck on your arm with tiny amounts of things that commenly cause allergies), and it said that I was no longer allergic to eggs!, and then as a percaution it the specialist suggested that I go to get blood tests just to be sure> I went and sure enough it said that I am no longer allergic to eggs! Both of these tests are supposed to be highly accurate. Anyways, Ive never been happier. After that I went and got an athsma test done too, and low and behold, no more athsma. Well, things are lookin' good for me. Now all there is to do is play the waiting game.  ;D

Thanks agian for the advice!


----------



## commingsoon

I am currently in the process of enrolling in the armed forces.
I have been through the aptitude test and interview no problem what so ever.
Medical got me confused... I don't know if anyone can help with their thoughts or experiences regarding the way it all came down.

The only problem I came across is an allergy I'm not even sure I have. My mom always told me growing up that I was allergic to Oranges yes yes Oranges.
So as I grew up I was always worried about it and I think psychologically I had minor symptoms such as an irritated throat.
So I mentioned this in my medical information, doctor said oh do you need an epipen. My answer was no I eat them all the time now since I have kids its something we have and eat. Its actually my favorite food!!!
So hes like well I'm gonna need your doctor to fill out some papers, I will admit I was quite upset as I really didn't think it was a big deal since I eat them and even today although I forgot to mention under the stress of thinking they may note keep me that I really don't feel any discomfort anymore, I never realized it as I've been eating them all these years.
So we go to the other office and he tells me to sit out he had to make a phone call. About 15 min later lets me back in and asks me more info like if I had that problem with other foods and so on making sure I could eat oranges and all. I told him I was embarrassed as my doctor is probably going to laugh at me cause Ive never seen a doctor because of this.

He then says I called Ottawa and spoke with a lady there and she agrees with me we don't think its an allergy just maybe the acidity giving you discomfort . I wasn't sure what to think of this and still I am not sure.
So he says we will send this to Ottawa for approval and we should get a response within one week. He says he thinks it should be approved without a doctors note. But he is not 100% sure.

So I got sent home with no paper work just waiting to see if I will get approved or not!! I wonder why he still didn't give me the paper work in case it didn't work. He told me providing I don't need an epipen I will be fine to come into the forces.

So what I'm looking for is to find out what you think about this situation. If you have similar experience please keep it with the food portion if possible. If anyone has any suggestions or comments on what is to come for me.

Reminder I eat Oranges on an everyday basis and have no more issues. So if indeed for some reason I was allergic it is in no way life threatening or would it keep me behind on any duties I would have. I am going in as an RMS Clerk Air Force.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## aesop081

For the love of god, just do what they told you. They said to wait and see if it gets aproved without a note..........wait and see if it gets aproved.

If it gets turned down, they will call you and tell you how to proceed from there.

Its not freakin rocket science.


----------



## George Wallace

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading; perhaps starting with a search of the topics related to "allergies".


----------



## commingsoon

I understand that I have to wait and I accept that. I was just asking if there was any opinion on this. I have taken appointments with my doctors already since there is a wait for an allergy specialist in case they refuse and need more information, so yes I wait but take my responsibilities in order to make sure if it doesn't go through that I can get through as fast as possible. So please respect my questions, it's a sense of security when you hear similar situations. I know how the military operates I've been part of it in many different ways and I know that with paper work I will be accepted unless something goes terribly wrong. 
Thanks for your reply and understand that it can be frustrating when your not in the situation and read this.


----------



## George Wallace

commingsoon said:
			
		

> I understand that I have to wait and I accept that. I was just asking if there was any opinion on this.



Then you should also understand that we are anonymous personalities on an internet forum, who probably have no medical knowledge beyond basic First Aid, so our opinions would be for the most part "meaningless".


----------



## aesop081

commingsoon said:
			
		

> I was just asking if there was any opinion on this.



And that is exactly what i gave you, my opinion.


----------



## commingsoon

I know this, and I asked for opinions on the SITUATION also or anything constructive, i'm not looking for negative reactions obviously. I never complained about the waiting time, I just thought it was curious how it went from I need to get some papers filled out to not needing them anymore. I never complained about waiting a week. I am also looking to see if anyone has had some similar experiences where they could help me through this situation possibly or let me know how their process went.
I apologize if it wasn't clear I hope this clears it up.


----------



## aesop081

commingsoon said:
			
		

> i'm not looking for negative reactions obviously.



My reaction was not negative, it was just straight and to the point. I never accused you of complaining about waiting, all i did was tell you to wait just like the RC told you. How hard is that ?


----------



## commingsoon

It's fine by me I guess I didn't expect such a reaction. As it wasn't really something I stressed in what I asked for as in help. All is good I understand now what you mean.
Thanks


----------



## aesop081

As far as the RC telling you you needed a note and then changing their mind, sounds from your story like the recruiter told you that then looked into it more and corrected himself based on information he was given. Whats wrong with that ?


----------



## GAP

This would be an excellent time to read the guidelines that were posted in the third post of this thread, and, to add to the fun, there are just oodles of information on allergies and recruitment information in the recruiting forum....Time Well Spent.....


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Click the little magnifying glass next to the search bar. Type allergies in 'Search for:  Check the 'Check All' box, click 'Search" and start reading.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Mathieu

Guys what's about seafood ? Anybody know soldiers allergic to seafood ? Cause I'm trying to join the force now, in my medical test they said I had to see an allergologist, I saw one today, (sorry for my english), and I want to know if I have chance to join the forces ?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

My daughter had only a slight allergy to seafood and wasn't allowed to join. 

I know it's long, but read through this thread. All of your answers are already here.


----------



## BernDawg

I guess things have changed.  I used to work with a guy that was severly allergic to seafood and he was a serving member and as far as I know they were aware of it when he joined in the late 80's.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Things have changed. Actually, quite some time ago.


----------



## PMedMoe

recceguy said:
			
		

> Things have changed. Actually, quite some time ago.



Probably too many people going into anaphylactic shock when the contents of a meal could not be/were not properly identified.  At least, that's my guess.


----------



## Mathieu

Yes, may be the forces did update ? Cause now they have many people allergic !


----------



## aesop081

Mathieu said:
			
		

> Yes, may be the forces did update ? Cause now they have many people allergic !



The CF will let you know if you can join or not. Posting away like mad here is not going to change that.


----------



## Evockzi

I am glad to see this thread now rather then later.. to say the least.. I am completely Crushed right now and basically heart broken... Since I do have a Severe Allergy to penuts which didn't dawn on me until I noticed the Sticky below.. then saw this thread my heart sank...  All your Life Plans being Crushed in an Instant sucks ...


----------



## Kat Stevens

Never been married, huh?


----------



## GAP

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Never been married, huh?



 :rofl:


----------



## Evockzi

heh I could imagine =)...

At least now I get to pull up my socks and go after my original career which is computer programming .


----------



## Luminance

Haven't been able to find any information on this, but I thought I'd go and give it another shot.

If I can prove my peanut/hazelnut allergy will not put me into shock, or is not life threatening - what kind of chances do you think I have there? Also... don't I have the option to revoke my own right to hold the CF accountable if anything would happen to me if I consumed peanuts?


----------



## medicineman

Answer#1 - you'll have to get reports from your allergist/immunologist, send them in and take your chances.

Answer#2 - No.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## Kunal22

I would just like to say 

If you have any food allergy, the CF will not let you join.

I found out today as I recieved a rejection letter for my peanut allergy. I later talked to a medical officer and told nothing can be done. 

(I dont know why they just didnt tell me I was not able to join when i put peanut allergy on my application form...)


----------



## the 48th regulator

Kunal22 said:
			
		

> I would just like to say
> 
> If you have any food allergy, the CF will not let you join.
> 
> I found out today as I recieved a rejection letter for my peanut allergy. I later talked to a medical officer and told nothing can be done.
> 
> (I dont know why they just didnt tell me I was not able to join when i put peanut allergy on my application form...)









Are you suggesting that they should have read your mind?  This was not good enough?



			
				Kunal22 said:
			
		

> I found out today as I recieved a rejection letter for my peanut allergy.



What exactly did you expect?  Sorry for me being so crast, however, with the age of electronic information, did you not even search this?

I am sure you are fluent in Google fu.....

dileas

tess


----------



## JAMTAM

Oh dear... :-[

I received a letter yesterday explaining that I do not meet the medical standards due to a peanut allergy. I eagerly applied for a trade as a Med-Tech. Given from what I gather from this forum, things do not look good for me.

#1 Sorry to beat a dead horse, but if I prove that I'm not anaphalatic, is there ANY possibility to be enrolled?!?
#2 When could I face exposure to peanuts in the CF? Is it a main ingredient in rations?
#3 Why don't they substitute peanuts, the most common allergy nut with a different protein?

I don't want to be dramatic, but I am truly devastated. I've booked an appointment to see an allergist to determine my actual severity to peanuts. It has hardly ever been a concern for me, I even eat the chocolate-chip cookies thrown together with the peanut butter ones!! 

I've yet to discuss this matter in person with my recruiter. If the blunt truth is a definitive no, then I'll just have to suck it up and find another dream...

Thanks to whomever takes the time to reply, and thanks to all serving CF personnel.

You have my gratitude and my profound envy.


----------



## PMedMoe

JAMTAM said:
			
		

> #1 Sorry to beat a dead horse, but if I prove that I'm not anaphalatic, is there ANY possibility to be enrolled?!?
> #2 When could I face exposure to peanuts in the CF? Is it a main ingredient in rations?
> #3 Why don't they substitute peanuts, the most common allergy nut with a different protein?



#1 - I can't answer that, only the medical personnel at the CFRC and/or the ones approving your medical can.
#2 - Part one: The problem is that you may have to eat food that the ingredients are unknown.  Part two:  Not that I'm aware of.
#3 - See part two of answer #2.


----------



## LukerB

Has anyone ever gotten a letter in the mail regarding a job offer?
I was just down at the recruiters and was told that a letter had been sent out to me on the 13th but haven't recieved it yet.
They did not tell me where it was sent from, though I have been waiting for my medical file to clear due to a bee sting allergy.
Any help would be appreciated.
Luke.


----------



## psychedelics07

It's my understanding a letter is bad news.     On the other hand, I can't see what bad news can come from a minor bee sting allergy...


----------



## LukerB

I don't really understand either.. not to mention it took 8 weeks and the Captain e-mailing them in Quebec asking what was up with my file.
The doc even put that I've been stung over 15 times, never had to use my Epi-Pen and that I'm "probably not allergic anymore"
Do u think it might just be them asking for an allergy test to be sure?
I'm starting to get very discouraged...


----------



## Lil_T

there's a possibility they may ask for some allergy testing - but I don't want to speculate since it's definitely not my area of expertise.


----------



## LukerB

That's all I can think of it being really..
11 days now and still no letter in the mail. I'm no expert but i'm pretty sure even regular mail from Ottawa to Barrie shouldn't take that long.
Should I give the recruiters a call and ask what's up? Or will that just get me nowhere?


----------



## PMedMoe

Call them, ask them what's going on.


----------



## LukerB

Just called them.
Was told to "wait until 2 weeks after it was sent as it still may be in transit, and then call again"
That means if it is not here by Friday, I'm supposed to call them back.. and then I don't know what they'll do.


----------



## LukerB

Surpriiiseee...
Still haven't recieved it.
Booked allergy testing anyways.


----------



## LukerB

Hello guys/gals,
I started this process on December 5th. I applied to the Infantry, PPCLI to be exact after getting my Diploma in Police Foundations in December. It has taken me a while to get where I am and just when I thought everything was going smoothe, I was told I was going to recieve a letter in the mail from Ottawa regarding my "Medical Condition" which is never good..
I just recieved the letter today, here is what it says..
"We have reviewed your application and have noticed that you have a severe allergy to bee stings which requires you to use self-injectable epinephrine (Epi-Pen). Accordingly, you have been assigned medical limitations on duties. Unfortunately you do not meet the common enrollment medical standard required by the Canadian Forces"
Basically, it goes on to tell me that I am not medically fit.. but then mentions in bold at the bottom.. *Please contact your Recruiting Center for the final decision concerning your application*...
So, of course I am going to go in today, but I'm probably right to go in there not expecting any sort of good news whatsoever.
Now, here's the catch..
I've NEVER had formal allergy testing done. I was stung by something around 3 years old at my cottage (I dont even remember this) and swelled up like a balloon apparently. So, they assumed it was a bee sting, gave me an Epi-Pen and told me to take benadryl until the swelling went down.
I have been stung by bee's 15+ times over the years now, and never had any kind of strong reaction other then the little bump you get when you're stung. Never had to use my Epi-Pen either.
I have already booked the allergy testing, and if I am not allergic anymore (I.E I grew out of it or something) then I can just take that into them and say hey, look, not actually allergic and that's the end of that correct?
If I am allergic.. what can I do? I want this SO bad. I've never wanted anything more in my life! I am young, fit, and willing to go anywhere to serve the country that I love and I feel like I'm being stopped dead in my tracks from doing so. If anyone can offer any advice or has been in this situation before, PLEASE let me know. I am desperate for any sort of help right now.
I am going down to the recruiters in a few hours and will let everyone know how it goes.
Thanks for your help in advance,
Luke.


----------



## Lil_T

just get the allergy testing done.  If it comes back clean - bring it on back to the recruiting centre.  Good luck!


----------



## LukerB

Just went in and spoke with the Captain. She gave me a number to call in Toronto for a Medical technician. I called and left a message as he was not in.
She says that it is her understanding that anyone with an Epi-Pen can't get into the forces. Meanwhile, talking to a family friend who drives the LAV's, he says he works with quite a few people who have Epi-Pen's... so I don't really understand.
I guess I'll just wait for the Med Tech to call me back and get this allergy testing done.. and hope that I'm not allergic to them anymore.
I'll update when i find out i suppose..


----------



## LukerB

Okay the P.O just called me back..
What it boils down to is if I'm allergic and need an Epi Pen then I cannot ever join the Canadian Forces.. ever. 
If I'm not allergic then I am to send the results in and everything should be fine.
I really really hope I'm not allergic.
If anyone out there has a bee sting allergy and requires an Epi pen.. theres your answer. They won't let you join, period.
I'll update in a week or so with either some really happy news or I'll be on seriously dissapointed guy.
Luke.


----------



## psychedelics07

I recently received a letter indicating I did not meet the medical standards, because I acknowledged I visit the chiropractor (I wear orthodics.) But my chiropractors assessment on the medical forms indicated it would not affect any physical activities I will endure.

I was told by the recruiting center to mail a letter refuting the decision, which I did yesterday.

I am very disappointed with this decision.  I don't understand how they concluded this.

Is it common to reverse a decision?   Or is it possible to re-apply in the future and not have this hanging over my head?


----------



## LukerB

Sorry to hear that rjr, pretty rediculous in my opinion that just because you visit the chiropractor on a regular basis they refused you entry. I have a friend who has serious trouble running and wears orthodics and he was just picked up 2 days ago for the Navy, so hopefully it works out for you.
I personally just hope that I am not allergic to bee's, or I'm basically done for by the sounds of it. I even asked 'So if by chance I am allergic, is there anything at all that I can do to get in? Or will I not be able to join the Forces?" and all I was told was 'That is correct, if you are allergic you cannot join and the letter they sent you will be the final decision"
I'll just see what happens I guess.. But I am looking into other things now unfortunately.
Hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Simple as that.


----------



## PMedMoe

LukerB, have you read any of the other threads on this forum?  Particularly the ones about allergies?  If you had, you would have known all of this already instead of waiting, you could have already had an allergy test booked and done to show them you are not allergic to bee stings, if that is indeed the case.

Regarding the "family friend" who knows of other people with Epi-pens, well, I'll let you in on a little secret.  Some people join the CF not knowing they're allergic to something because they haven't had that first or second (the one that will make you react) exposure.  10 years later, they finally get stung or eat some weird food again and have a reaction.  The CF is not going to kick out someone with their experience, training etc, unless the reaction is extremely severe.  Those people developed the allergy after they were in and trained.  However, if the CF decides not to enroll someone who has an allergy severe enough to require an Epi-pen, then that's their decision.  It's no different from the guys who join up as an H2 and degrade over the years to an H4 and are still within their trade limitations.  However, you cannot *enroll* as an H4.  Get it?


----------



## LukerB

Yes, I have read many threads on the forums and thoroughly enjoyed them. Thank you for asking..
I completely understand where you are coming from, but at the same time all I ever searched was "Epi Pen" and did not come up with much. (feel free to try this yourself)
Why did I not think that a bee sting allergy was a big deal? Because when I told the Med Tech during my Medical, he did not make it seem like one. Period.
Now that I realise it is this serious, I have booked the allergy testing. Obviously if I had of known sooner, I would have done so. The Med Tech simply asked me to get my family Doctor to fill out a form and send it to Ottawa, and I figured that would be the end of it. I was very wrong.
I have come to realise that people cannot be asked to leave the forces after developing the allergy mid-way through their careers, and I understand this.
But please do not blame me for being discouraged, as I think that anyone in my situation would be. Would you like me to apologize for not finding out the seriousness of my situation sooner?  Well, I should hope not. Sorry me and the Search Engine don't get along very well, but I've never been great with computers. Fact is I did not think it was a big deal as it was not made out to be one by the person who conducted my Medical during the application process.
Now that I am aware, I booked an appointment with my Doctor a few days ago to get a re feral for someone to do the testing.
Thank you for the delightful encouragement with my situation PMedMoe... always appreciated.


----------



## psychedelics07

You're not alone man.

The med tech interviewing me also didn't spend any more than 20 seconds talking to me about the chiropractor.  I had no idea taking advantage of free therapy would deny me from the CF.  I don't even go anymore.

I am also very discouraged, but I am refuting this decision and I am not giving up.  I know this isn't quite the same as an allergy.

What I don't understand is how other people that end up on RFT are any more "medically fit" than myself, and I am 100% positive I can pass the ExPres test.


----------



## PMedMoe

LukerB, I didn't mean to say that you shouldn't be discouraged and judging from your info, this won't be a show stopper, just a minor set back.  You get the allergy test, it proves you're not severely allergic (I hope) and the application process carries on.

I can certainly understand that you are upset at a further delay but that's just the way things are.  Everything has to be done properly to prevent an "irregular" enrollment on your part and the CF's.

BTW, searching for Epi-Pen may have been a bit too ambitious.  Searching for "allergy" or "allergies" might have been better as the end result would give you the same info.  Not to mention, this thread, which is stickied at the top of the Enrollment Medical sub-forum.


----------



## LukerB

I realise this PMedMoe, and my apologies for being so blunt. It's just getting harder and harder to be optomistic, but I'm just praying that I'm not allergic and I can put this all behind me.
You are right, I should have searched Allergy instead of Epi Pen, but Epi Pen came to mind first because thats what my letter was mostly about. It just went on to explain that anyone with "Self Injectible Epinephrine" can't join, and listed all the reasons why.
I do understand why someone with an Epi Pen can't be depended on to do their job properly provided something happend, it's just a bummer for me because I've never had a problem with bee stings.. so it's a bit confusing. I've never seen someone actually have to use an epi pen, though I can only imagine.
I really didn't think it was a big deal because the med tech didn't make it out to be one. He gave me a speach for drinker 4 or more beers in a night when I go out with friends (apparently this is binge drinking..) and spent, like rjr said, no more then 20 seconds telling me to take 1 sheet to my Doctor and have him fill it out.
I even mentioned the Epi Pen during my medical and he NEVER said anything about how that could stop me in my tracks from getting into the forces.. 
I wonder why they don't mention it right away? Took them 8 weeks to send me a letter..


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Enough. We've already got massive threads on this subject. We're not starting another one.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## LukerB

Alright so.. I got the letter in the mail saying that because I use an Epi-Pen for Bee Stings I am not allowed to join the CF.
I have never been tested for bee stings or any allergy. They just gave me it when I was about 4 years old as something stung me at the cottage and I swelled up like a balloon (didnt go into anaphylactic shock or anything).
I am going for allergy testing next week and hoping for good news saying I am not allergic, as I've been stung 15+ time's in my life (most recently last summer) by bee's and never had any more then a little red bump appear from the sting. 
My question is.. what if I go in and they tell me I have a MILD allergy to bee stings and don't need the Epi-Pen or anything like that? The letter I got was all about the Epi-Pen and because I may need it I cannot join. But again, if I only have a mild allergy and don't need the Epi-Pen meaning there's absolutely no risk of me going into anaphylactic shock, then will they let me in or no? 
Though, I'm really thinking I'm not allergic at all. At least my fingers are crossed for it.
I was told if I'm not allergic, I'm to send the results to the RMO again and wait to see if I'm cleared to join.
Has anyone ever been in this situation and gotten in? Or is it usually once they send you a letter, no matter what you do, you won't get in?
I just haven't read any stories on this site about people refuting decisions made by the RMO and getting in after fighting it.
Any info would be appreciated,
Luke.


----------



## George Wallace

LukerB said:
			
		

> Any info would be appreciated,
> Luke.



Did you read the previous 11 pages?


----------



## annemarielyman

Although this thread is about allergies I wanted to comment on an earlier posting regarding conditions which constitute a no-go in the Britsh Army. One of the conditions listed was thalassemia and I just wanted to share (for anyone who may be doing research) that this is not necessarily true of the CF. 
My husband has thalassemia, was up front with the recruiters and had no problems with his application. After they took his blood in BMQ the medical staff did have some questions but he was able to provide documentation which states that this does not affect his performance in any way other making him unable to donate blood he proceeded with no problems.
This may no be true for everyone, I would just hate for anyone to assume the worst before taking the time to talk to the recruiters.


----------



## JAMTAM

SUCCESS!!!!

I previously posted that I had been rejected due to a peanut allergy a while ago. Anyway, I immediately booked a series of appointments to see my allergist and after a handful of blood tests, skin tests, and a final 25g peanut butter challenge, I have been deemed fit for service!! From my understanding, as long as your allergy is not severe enough that it may result in anaphylaxis, you're good to go!

So all you guys out there who have been rejected, don't lose hope. See an allergist and find out truly the extent of your allergy.


----------



## ModlrMike

Wow, it only took 174 messages to arrive at this epiphany.


----------



## aesop081

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Wow, it only took 174 messages to arrive at this epiphany.



Fear not, the exact same situation will come up again as if it was something new and generate another 174.


----------



## Kat Stevens

"All of this has happened before, and it will happen again."


----------



## LukerB

Alright so I got my allergy test done today for Bee Stings and all sorts of other things.
Results came back negative for all 5 types of bee's and I do NOT need an EpiPen so I am the happiest guy in the world right now!!  ;D
I am sending the test results that show negative to all bee types, and a little note from the allergist saying that I DO NOT require an EpiPen and that I had negative results to all types of venom.
However, it does show that I have a minor allergy to cats.. which I'm assuming is no big deal. My right eye ALWAYS gets itchy when I pet them for long.. weird eh?
Anyways, just thought I would share the great news and hopefully everything will go smoothe from here. I can't see there being a problem since it clearly shows I have no allergies.
I'm so pumped!! 
Luke.


----------



## PMedMoe

See, LukerB, you were all worried about nothing!  Glad to hear the results were good.


----------



## JT_Thompson

Wow, I passed all my examinations however was given a page to go and clear up this peanut allergy issue. I got a rash after eating some peanuts about 6 years ago and the Dr. gave me an epipen and told me to stay away from peanuts. When I signed up I obviously let them know about the allergy ... which I have not been tested for ever. The military gave me a form and insisted that I go to my Dr. and have them filled out. I went to my dr. and they indicated that I may get a rash if I eat peanuts and gave me a prescription for an epipen. The fact that I have never had to get medical treatment due to this allergy is still going to exclude me from getting into the military?

I am completely heartbroken that this is the case. I guess I can go and get some sort of allergy testing done and see if the severity of the allergy calls for the epipen but this will really result in exclusion?

I also suffered from headaches which makes me sensitive to light ... will that also have an impact on recruiting??


----------



## George Wallace

JT_Thompson said:
			
		

> Wow, I passed all my examinations however was given a page to go and clear up this peanut allergy issue. I got a rash after eating some peanuts about 6 years ago and the Dr. gave me an epipen and told me to stay away from peanuts. When I signed up I obviously let them know about the allergy ... which I have not been tested for ever. The military gave me a form and insisted that I go to my Dr. and have them filled out. I went to my dr. and they indicated that I may get a rash if I eat peanuts and gave me a prescription for an epipen. The fact that I have never had to get medical treatment due to this allergy is still going to exclude me from getting into the military?
> 
> I am completely heartbroken that this is the case. I guess I can go and get some sort of allergy testing done and see if the severity of the allergy calls for the epipen but this will really result in exclusion?
> 
> I also suffered from headaches which makes me sensitive to light ... will that also have an impact on recruiting??



===================================================================

Your IP address brings up:

OrgName:    University Health Network 
OrgID:      UHN-3
Address:    Research Information Systems
Address:    University Health Network
Address:    R. Fraser Elliot
Address:    190 Elizabeth Street
City:       Toronto
StateProv:  ON
PostalCode: M5G-2C4
Country:    CA


==============================================

OK bub!  What is your angle here?


----------



## JT_Thompson

Well that is who I work for ... thanks for posting it ... I joined the Reserves and that is my Full Time Job ....


----------



## PMedMoe

Read the whole thread and remember only the medical staff at the CFRC (and further) can answer your questions.


----------



## George Wallace

JT_Thompson said:
			
		

> Well that is who I work for ... thanks for posting it ... I joined the Reserves and that is my Full Time Job ....



And you haven't sorted out some of your problems with Health Professionals by now?

No one here is a Health Professional able to answer your questions.  You will have to apply and be tested by the CF Medical people and rely on their judgement.

Thanks Moe


----------



## Stephvai

Hey guys,

Just feeling a little down, I applied to the reserves three years ago and I was turned down because of peanut allergies. Anyhow, since then I went to a community college got a diploma in finance and worked in banks, but I don't enjoy it. 

I want to serve my country in the public sector, and have a international career. I have reapplied for the military as a regular force member but I am already assuming that they're going to say no even though I just want to be an engineer. 

I'm convinced that my allergies were caused by vaccines that I received when I was kid, but there no real proof. 

Anyhow, just a useless rant, I'll reapply again and get declined.

I feel like my allergies are holding me back, I was thinking of getting a bachelors and apply for the foreign affairs department, but then I figured they would also say no because of my allergies. 

I can't even afford university even if I wanted to go, and I'm getting older (just turned 21)

It frustrating, I can't even go visit a foreign country because of fear that the dishes would be filled with peanuts.


----------



## Occam

Have you inquired with a specialist about new treatments to deal with peanut allergies?

http://www.cuh.org.uk/addenbrookes/news/2009/feb/peanut_allergy.html

I'm not sure how the CF would deal with someone who had overcome their allergy in this manner - it'd be new territory, that's for sure.  You have nothing to lose by inquiring about it with a specialist.


----------



## PMedMoe

If the Res F turned you down for allergies, chances are the Reg F will, too.  It doesn't matter what trade you want to be, it's an enrollment standard.

I doubt your allergies were caused by vaccines.  It's been noted that most allergies are caused by people not being exposed to certain things when their immune system is building up (6-8 months of age, IIRC).

You say you want an "international" career, and then say you can't visit a foreign country as their dishes may be filled with peanuts.  That leads me to believe you have a pretty severe allergy.

As far as not being able to afford university, there are other jobs and have you heard of student loans?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

_Topic: Peanut allergies are ruinning my life._


Whoo, lets back this train up here......."ruining your life??"

I'm sure you could visit just about any hospital in the counrty and find volunteers by the hundreds/thousands to have thier lives *cough* *ruined* *cough* like yours is right now.

Time to grow a pair Son........


----------



## 40below

Stephvai said:
			
		

> I'm convinced that my allergies were caused by vaccines that I received when I was kid, but there no real proof.



That's because you're wrong.  Childhood vaccines do not cause allergies, or autism, and they're not part of a super-secret government plot to impose mind control on the population, despite what the Internet or respected scientists like Jenny McCarthy tell you.


----------



## dapaterson

Hah!  You can't fool me.  Those doctors may have years of research and education to back them up, but Jenny McCarthy's got two tremendous assets that make me pay attention to her.


----------



## Stephvai

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> _Topic: Peanut allergies are ruining my life._
> 
> 
> Whoo, lets back this train up here......."ruining your life??"
> 
> I'm sure you could visit just about any hospital in the counrty and find volunteers by the hundreds/thousands to have thier lives *cough* *ruined* *cough* like yours is right now.
> 
> Time to grow a pair Son........



Easier said then done, when an allergy is holding you back everytime your interested in a career, you would feel frustrated when it completely out of your control.

PS: _Who, Country_




> That's because you're wrong.  Childhood vaccines do not cause allergies, or autism, and they're not part of a super-secret government plot to impose mind control on the population, despite what the Internet or respected scientists like Jenny McCarthy tell you.



Then why did I get very agitated and sick when I was given vaccine shots when I was baby, plus our wealthy countries are the only ones with these allergie problems. This is totally unheard in Asian and India where 90% of dishes are made with peanuts.

If the Res F turned you down for allergies, chances are the Reg F will, too.  It doesn't matter what trade you want to be, it's an enrollment standard.



> I doubt your allergies were caused by vaccines.  It's been noted that most allergies are caused by people not being exposed to certain things when their immune system is building up (6-8 months of age, IIRC).
> 
> You say you want an "international" career, and then say you can't visit a foreign country as their dishes may be filled with peanuts.  That leads me to believe you have a pretty severe allergy.
> 
> As far as not being able to afford university, there are other jobs and have you heard of student loans?



I don't want to put myself in much anxiety and debt, but it seems inevitable. Most people go to university and most people can't afford it. The cost is simply outrageous, and I wouldn't know what I would like to do after I graduated plus I'm afraid that my allergies would hold me back again in the future.



> Have you inquired with a specialist about new treatments to deal with peanut allergies?
> 
> http://www.cuh.org.uk/addenbrookes/news/2009/feb/peanut_allergy.html
> 
> I'm not sure how the CF would deal with someone who had overcome their allergy in this manner - it'd be new territory, that's for sure.  You have nothing to lose by inquiring about it with a specialist.



I already asked my doctor before studies were performed, he wouldn't do it but I haven't given up hope I'm going to schedule another meeting.


----------



## Stephvai

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Hah!  You can't fool me.  Those doctors may have years of research and education to back them up, but Jenny McCarthy's got two tremendous assets that make me pay attention to her.



Doctors already know that there is health risks involved with vaccines.


----------



## annemarielyman

I never had a problem with nuts and had eaten them regularly my whole life. All that changed during basic training when I was given the Hepatitis A/B vaccine. I had eaten nuts up to and including the day I received the vaccine. The following day when I attempted to partake of my favorite brownie, I had my first reaction. Since then I have not been able to have nuts period. 
So, although allergies are not necessarily caused by vaccines, they can be the trigger.


----------



## OldSolduer

I'm no expert on peanut allergies, but I do have allergies, albeit not as serious.

If you have a severe allergy, you are putting yourself at risk, and possibly the lives of your fellow soldiers, depending on the situation.
Not only that, the logistics of ensuring that you have diet free of peanuts or peanut oil etc would be difficult to say the least. Not only that you probably would not be deployable to a theater of operations. As it stands now, all CF members must be capable of being deployed, unless otherwise restricted.

I understand and empathize with your position - but it is what it is. Sorry.


----------



## Teflon

Sounds to me that your just making an excuse,

"I would be doing awsome in life but these damn allergies keep holding me back!" (insert violin music and wimpering here)

I know plenty of people who have peanut allergies who DON'T search for ways of it holding them back, I also know plenty of people who didn't come from well to do family and they managed to go to university (even a couple of ones with peanut allergies)

Stop the whimpering and start overcomming some of these obsticals


----------



## Roy Harding

For the original poster.

It's unfortunate that you have this allergy.  Only your CFRC can advise you FOR CERTAIN whether this will keep you from your goal of joining the CF.  Best of luck to you - however it turns out.

I'm locking this before it spirals.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## nunvikingsofthesea

** CHRIS** said:
			
		

> heyyy i signed up for the militaryand got rejected because of my peanut allergies.. im wondering if any other people on this forum had the same outcome. the army was my dream and all ive ever wanted to do so i want to fight back and make this change... if anyone has ahd the same situation please write me back or add my hotmail commando1011@hotmail.com



Dude chris, I have sympathy in you, but peanut allergy is a definite reject, unless you can manage to hide it from whoever is doing your med examination. I guess its worth a try. But if they find out later, you could get in alot of trouble. But if you dont make it to reg or reserve force, you can always try cadet officer cadre, I heard people who even have diabetes have made it into the forces as an cadet officer


----------



## Eye In The Sky

nunvikingsofthesea said:
			
		

> Dude chris, I have sympathy in you, but peanut allergy is a definite reject, unless you can manage to hide it from whoever is doing your med examination. I guess its worth a try. But if they find out later, you could get in alot of trouble. But if you dont make it to reg or reserve force, you can always try cadet officer cadre, I heard people who even have diabetes have made it into the forces as an cadet officer



Ignoring the necro-post...

That is some fuckin' stupid advice don't you think?  Ever hear of something called FALSE ANSWER OR FALSE
INFORMATION ON ENROLMENT before?  AKA QR & O Vol II, Chap 103, Article 103.54:

(1) Section 122 of the National Defence Act provides:

“122. Every person who knowingly

(a) makes a false answer to any question set out in any document required to be completed, or

(b) furnishes any false information or false document,

in relation to the enrolment of that person is guilty of an offence and on conviction is liable to imprisonment for less than two years or to less punishment.”

Aside from the obvious MEDICAL reasons to not hide ANY medical condition while enrolling, you are encouraging someone to commit a service offence.  Good call.  Go ahead and change your forum name to Stu Pedidiot anytime now.

Maybe you should STFU if you don't know what you're talking about.   :


----------



## garneau26

Hi, I'm allergic to bananas and I wondered if it could stop me? Anybody here knows somebody allergic to a fruit in the army?  ???


----------



## garneau26

I'm so scared to be rejected that I'm seriously thinking about hiding it, but I know that if they find out, I'd be in serious trouble. I want to be in the army so bad, I'm thinking about this damn allergy 24/7. I think it would be really stupid to reject me for this, because I don't think bananas are the main ingredient of a combat engineer's daily food and can be easily avoided!


----------



## Snaketnk

garneau26 said:
			
		

> Anybody here knows somebody allergic to a fruit in the army?  ???



I have lots of buddies who suffer from this affliction...

Unless you mean fruit, like, from trees and whatnot  ;D


----------



## aesop081

garneau26 said:
			
		

> I think it would be really stupid to reject me for this, because I don't think bananas are the main ingredient of a combat engineer's daily food and can be easily avoided!



Thankfuly, the CF has a medical system to make those decisions and we dont have to rely on what you "think".


----------



## garneau26

@ CDN Aviator
I know, I'm just saying my opinion and my worries because this is what this forum is for, isn't it? No need to be rude for that, we're not in the army here, we're on a forum where people talk and give other people advice, stop being an a** I just wanted to know if I still had a chance to be accepted if I tell the them the truth. If the CF has a so good medical system, why isn't there any clear rules on their site about allergies and I have to come here to have a clue about my chances? 

@Snaketnk
No, by fruit I mean fruit like apples, kiwi, any fruit, just to know if people with the same kind of allergy as me have been selected before. Thanks for your answer, really appreciated.


----------



## Occam

garneau26 said:
			
		

> @ CDN Aviator
> If the CF has a so good medical system, why isn't there any clear rules on their site about allergies and I have to come here to have a clue about my chances?



Maybe because everyone is assessed individually on enrolment, and not everything is black and white?  Your individual condition - every aspect of it - is assessed against set medical standards.  You won't have any more of a clue by coming here, I can guarantee that.  Your best bet is to be honest and disclose the allergy, and take your chances on enrolment.


----------



## Rider12

I'm in the Army Reserves now (swore in May 5) and awaiting a course but I have a question regarding hay fever. 

When I signed up, I put down that I had mild hay fever (itchy eyes and cold symptoms when around grass). It's been like this all my life but yesterday something happened to me at work. I jumped into some very tall grass (chest height) and within 10 minutes my eyes were itching like crazy and my sinuses swole up worse than I had ever seen them. People were asking me if I got punched in the face! The symptoms subsided after about 30 minutes of going inside but I felt like crap for the rest of the day.

I was rubbing my eyes a lot and I'm wondering how much this compounded the problem but that's beside the point. My main concern is that it  doesn't develop into something like asthma where my throat will swell up. With me possibly going on course this summer, I could see the swollen sinuses and itchy eyes being a problem if it happened again.

I will get this checked by a doc ASAP but has anybody had this same problem?

Any replies would be great 

Thanks


----------



## medicineman

First things first - asthma won't make your throat swell shut - it works a little differently.  Have you ever tried taking an antihistamine before going outside?  Might be all you need.

MM


----------



## Rider12

medicineman said:
			
		

> First things first - asthma won't make your throat swell shut - it works a little differently.  Have you ever tried taking an antihistamine before going outside?  Might be all you need.
> 
> MM


Yeah sorry about the asthma thing, I'm obviously not an expert on this stuff.

As per antihistamines: Sure, they work but what if I'm stuck without them? Are they a problem to have on course?  Besides, doesn't the army assume if you are reliant on a drug to do your job, you shouldn't be in the trade?

Thanks for the reply MM


----------



## BDTyre

I fully disclosed to the army the fact that I had seasonal allergies.  I told them the absolute truth about it: when it affects me, how bad it is, the frequency.  I got in and I've been deployed with the army in all seasons, in all sorts of weather conditions and all sorts of environments with no issues.  When I came back from a tour and had real problems with my allergies (first time in over 10 years) the Army's response was simply to give me medication.  And by medicataion I mean over-the-counter allergy pills.

At no point in my (very short) army career have I ever encountered red-tape problems from allergies.  If you indeed have "hay fever" it is probably seasonal allergies.  And you may find if you change places, you won't have problems.  I get seasonal allergies every year, but when I was in Alberta and in Afghanistan I never had any allergies.  Maybe its the drier climate, maybe its something where I live.  But you can exist in the army just fine with allergies.

I also used to have asthma as a kid - but that is a whole different issue.


----------



## acooper

My husband has a shellfish allergy. Thankfully, it doesn't seem to affect him if he's near shellfish, but it will result in anaphylaxis if he eats any, and he gets a mild rash from iodine solution.

However, he is about to join the Reg Force. I'm sure he has disclosed his condition many times. He's been in the PRes for 13 years now (I think), and has passed a medical many times. In fact, he's always mentioned his asthma to me as more of the possible limiter, but his lung function is just above where it needs to be to join up.

So I'll echo what others have said in this thread - reveal your allergy(ies) to the med staff. An allergy is not automatically going to keep you from joining up. If you do not ask, the answer is certainly NO. So what do you have to lose by asking?


----------



## MP_Bound

I disclosed to the army during my medical that I had both seasonal allergies and asthma as well as a torn ACL in my left knee.

All the Medical staff said was I needed to have my family doctor sign some forms stating that my allergies and asthma were fine(my doctor read the cardiologist reports, and said my asthma was mild at best) and get a copy of the MRI report to show the Army Doctors.

I was cleared about a month later.

No medical problem(short of a missing leg, or a bad heart or something of that nature) is necessarily a show-stopper, but lying on your medical and misleading the CF is.

I leave for basic in less than a month.


----------



## medicineman

People need antihistamines form tme to time - you can get them prescribed or pick them up over the counter at the base medical clinic.  Just make sure you take them regularly and it shouldn't be an issue.

MM


----------



## saxguy123

I am currently looking to enter the army as a musician (I have an audition in Winnipeg next month). When I was younger I was diagnosed with a peanut allergy, and used to carry an epi pen though I have never once had to use it and even when I do eat peanuts I have what you might call a mild reaction. I haven't needed to carry an epi pen in almost five years and have never in my life had a problem being around peanuts (it was a regular item in my household as a child). Does this automatically disqualify me? Based on my occupation I won't be serving any kind of tour of duty. But still I want to know what I should go into a medical with and what information I should give them and how I should present it.

I also had childhood asthma but haven't used an inhaler in well over 5 years, and cannot remember the last time I had any symptoms.


----------



## medicineman

Get a letter from your family doctor, or better (if you can), your allergist reflecting this.  Even as a musician, there is still the universality of service criteria.

MM


----------



## Tantalus45

I just got rejected from joining during my medical before my final interview due to a mild penicillin allergy. My file is closed until I see an allergy specialist, but I haven't had any reaction to penicillin since I was a baby. Is there some other reason why they would close my file? they didn't say that I failed any other part of the medical or anything. All they said was that if you have a penicillin allergy you cannot join the forces... which sounds false now that I read some of these threads. Is there some other reason that they would close my file and not tell me? I think it may have to do with the end of the fiscal year for trades maybe? they told me to wait until April before expecting to go to basic (IF I pass my allergy test). and it happens to be that April is the start of the new fiscal year. In your opinion is this allergy going to keep me out? and am I just crazy  ??? or are they just postponing me due to a lack of trades at the end of the year?


----------



## Occam

Tantalus45 said:
			
		

> I just got rejected from joining during my medical before my final interview due to a mild penicillin allergy. My file is closed until I see an allergy specialist, but I haven't had any reaction to penicillin since I was a baby. Is there some other reason why they would close my file? they didn't say that I failed any other part of the medical or anything. All they said was that if you have a penicillin allergy you cannot join the forces... which sounds false now that I read some of these threads. Is there some other reason that they would close my file and not tell me? I think it may have to do with the end of the fiscal year for trades maybe? they told me to wait until April before expecting to go to basic (IF I pass my allergy test). and it happens to be that April is the start of the new fiscal year. In your opinion is this allergy going to keep me out? and am I just crazy  ??? or are they just postponing me due to a lack of trades at the end of the year?



Good grief.

Your file probably got closed because the last medical information on your record indicates you have an allergy to penicillin.  There probably isn't anything stating that you _don't_ suffer from the allergy anymore, therefore it has to be assumed that you still have the allergy, and therefore aren't able to be enrolled and your file is closed.

You claim you haven't had a reaction to penicillin since you were a baby.  Have you had exposure to penicillin since you were a baby?  That would be pretty important information.

Go see an allergy specialist, find out for sure if you still have the allergy or not.  If you don't, get a report indicating that from the specialist and go back to the recruiting centre with your new medical evidence.  I'm sure you would be reconsidered.


----------



## aesop081

Tantalus45 said:
			
		

> which sounds false ...........  or are they just postponing me due to a lack of trades at the end of the year?



Recruiters are having to tell people their trade choices are closed these days, in large numbers. They are not in the buisness of making up stories like that. You are currently unsuitable, thats all there is to it. Good luck.


----------



## Surette87

Anybody know about having allergies? i have allergies to shellfish, what are my chances that they accept my file in Ottawa? I have completed my CFAT, went to medical, did my interview and qualified for a position for Infantry. As well, will the army let you have an epipen?


----------



## Surette87

i have allergies to shellfish, what are my chances that they accept my file in Ottawa? I have completed my CFAT, went to medical, did my interview and qualified for a position for Infantry.


----------



## MikeL

For starters, get a new avatar, you are not a RCR.

Call your local Recruiting Centre tomorrow and talk with them. Something I don't understand, during the entire recruiting process, especially during your medical.. you didn't feel the need to ask your question to Medical pers or Recruiting Centre Staff when you were there??


----------



## PMedMoe

I'm guessing if the medical is already done, and you _actually_ disclosed your allergy, it's not a problem.  If you _didn't_ tell them, call the CFRC and tell them now.

Agree on the suggestion to change your avatar.


----------



## Surette87

they know i have allergies. i just got to give them the form they requested me to get checked by an allergist.


----------



## PMedMoe

Surette87 said:
			
		

> they know i have allergies. i just got to give them the form they requested me to get checked by an allergist.



Well, there you go.  Now you just have to get that paperwork filled out, get it back to them and wait.  No one here can tell you if you'll be accepted or not.


----------



## Surette87

Do you know if in the pass, if people with shellfish allergies has been accepted? And thanks for all the help.


----------



## PMedMoe

Surette87 said:
			
		

> Do you know if in the pass, if people with shellfish allergies has been accepted? And thanks for all the help.



No I don't, sorry.


----------



## Armymedic

Surette87 said:
			
		

> Do you know if in the pass, if people with shellfish allergies has been accepted? And thanks for all the help.



Depends. They will judge on the level of reaction vs. level of exposure. If it is at all life threatening, then your chances are slim.


----------



## acooper

While I cannot tell you what process your file will go through, I can tell you that my husband has a anaphylaxis-level allergy to shrimp and other shellfish, since he was about 13. He was able to initially join as a reservist, and eventually has done a OT/CT to Reg Force. I'm sure the allergy was mentioned during his various medicals, but was never indicated to us to be a major problem. His Reserves unit was recce, and he's currently on his QL5A course for Geomatics Technician (or Geospatial Engineer, I forget if they've officially changed names - in any case, mapmaking/survey/photo interpretation)


----------



## Travis3075

I have been trying to get in a army co op for school but im having a problems with my wasp allergy they ask me to see an allergist and i did but the test cameback positive with a higher than normal reaction but the allergist said their is no risk of anaphylaxis shock and i don't require an epipen but he said if they look closely at the number they my not let me in. Any help or suggestions will be appreciated because i really want to join even if i don't get in the co op.


----------



## DAA

Travis3075 said:
			
		

> I have been trying to get in a army co op for school but im having a problems with my wasp allergy they ask me to see an allergist and i did but the test cameback positive with a higher than normal reaction but the allergist said their is no risk of anaphylaxis shock and i don't require an epipen but he said if they look closely at the number they my not let me in. Any help or suggestions will be appreciated because i really want to join even if i don't get in the co op.



Best bet.....have your specialist provide a "letter" stating that fact.  Not much else you can do, other than present your case.


----------



## mariomike

Travis3075 said:
			
		

> Any help or suggestions will be appreciated because i really want to join even if i don't get in the co op.



Allergies in the CF  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12898.0.html


----------



## Alexander S

Can I join the infantry with milk allergy? (I got hives from three yogurts in one day) If I have a little bit of dairy products I get lactose intolerance symptoms.


----------



## OldSolduer

Alexander S said:
			
		

> Can I join the infantry with milk allergy? (I got hives from three yogurts in one day) If I have a little bit of dairy products I get lactose intolerance symptoms.



Best advice is to talk to the recruiting centre.


----------



## mariomike

Alexander S said:
			
		

> Can I join the infantry with milk allergy?



Lactose Intolerance is discussed in this topic.

Allergies in the CF  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12898.0.html

As always, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## Alexander S

Can I join the infantry with a milk allergy?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

An EXCELLENT question for the Medical staff at your nearest CFRC!!   ;D


----------



## mariomike

Alexander S said:
			
		

> Can I join the infantry with a milk allergy?



Lactose ( milk ) Intolerance is discussed in Reply #69 and 70.

To repeat what was said above, best advice is to contact Recruiting.


----------



## JorgSlice

Sorry but in the Combat Arms you must be capable of drinking a gallon of fresh milk straight from the teet of the Alpha Female of the herd upon completion of basic training.

(Joking)


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Alexander S said:
			
		

> Can I join the infantry with a milk allergy?



I have been in the Infantry for longer than you have been alive.  I owe my success to an allergy:  I am allergic to the MIR.


----------



## Infanteer

What's an MIR?


----------



## Alexander S

thank you for your replies, I will phone the recruiters and ask.


----------



## DAA

Alexander S said:
			
		

> thank you for your replies, I will phone the recruiters and ask.



You don't want to talk to the Recruiters, you want to talk to the Senior Medical Technician (Snr Med Tech).  You may very get the response of "Until you apply and are properly assessed, I can't give a proper answer."


----------



## nn1988

Like DAA said - consult a SNR med tech.
You should also definitely get it checked out by your primary care doctor to get the referral to see a gastroenterologist. Lactose intolerance symptoms can be vulnerable signs of dairy allergies or even susceptible to coeliac disease.
Just like other allergies discussed in this forum, you _may_ be granted a waiver after a specialist consultation and reporting it back for re-assessment if the severity of your LI is low, ie. if you get little to mild gas. But if it gives you nausea, causes raging and exploding diarrhea or constipation, intestinal pain or cramps then who knows..  :-\ 
I heard a lot of army food in the mess, cafeteria and pre-packed field ration contain dairy products.

Good luck!


----------



## Jarnhamar

Just don't drink milk.


----------



## Alexander S

I phoned yesterday but just ended up leaving a message because the recruitment office closes at 4 pm. I was going to phone again today, this time early, but It seems that they are not going to give me any answers based on your replies. What I can do is get an allergy test done by a doctor, which is probably going to take a wile to happen. thanks for your help.


----------



## vdignard

The first time I applied back in 2010, I was allergic to shellfish and Kiwi. When I went to my appointment with the Med Tech, she told me that if I needed an EpiPen for my allergies I would be rejected automatically because they can't take the risk of you having a allergic reaction while on deployment or anywhere else. I went for my allergy test and it revealed that I was mildly allergic to shellfish and kiwi but that Benadryl would be enough in case I would have a reaction. I got a report from the Doctor that did the test and when I brought it back to the Med Tech at the CFRC, she told me that everything looked good and I passed the medical without a problem.


----------



## ajp

Ask the medics.  No one here can say for certain that you will pass.   Step up.  And ask.


----------



## JoeDos

I have some minor seasonalish allergies like Hay fever, pollen, cats, and certain trees. Some of these allergies are so minor that it's usually just the pollen that bothers me when the wind is up and kicking. I am just wondering if I should be getting paperwork from the allergist before getting/going for a medical? All my allergies can be maintained by just taking a antihistamine. I am trying to be prepared for when I get one just so that my application doesn't get even more bogged down.


----------



## DonaldMcL

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I have some minor seasonalish allergies like Hay fever, pollen, cats, and certain trees. Some of these allergies are so minor that it's usually just the pollen that bothers me when the wind is up and kicking. I am just wondering if I should be getting paperwork from the allergist before getting/going for a medical? All my allergies can be maintained by just taking a antihistamine. I am trying to be prepared for when I get one just so that my application doesn't get even more bogged down.



Seasonal allergies are fine, nothing to worry about there. I also wouldn't worry about getting paperwork from the allergist, they'll send you to one if you require it (unlikely for hayfever).


----------



## JoeDos

BobSlob said:
			
		

> Seasonal allergies are fine, nothing to worry about there. I also wouldn't worry about getting paperwork from the allergist, they'll send you to one if you require it (unlikely for hayfever).



Alright thanks, I also forgot about dust. It is preventable if I wear a face mask, like one of the paper ones like they wear in hospitals. Or take allergy pills.

I am still likely going to contact my allergist, better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## KerryBlue

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I have some minor seasonalish allergies like Hay fever, pollen, cats, and certain trees. Some of these allergies are so minor that it's usually just the pollen that bothers me when the wind is up and kicking. I am just wondering if I should be getting paperwork from the allergist before getting/going for a medical? All my allergies can be maintained by just taking a antihistamine. I am trying to be prepared for when I get one just so that my application doesn't get even more bogged down.



I mentioned it at my medical today and it was barely an issue......


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I mentioned it at my medical today and it was barely an issue......



Alright, thanks Kerry!


----------



## TJ97

Waking up an old thread, I hope. This is long and probably unnecessary to read for some people, but I don't know how to explain this any shorter. If you wanted I asked my questions down at the bottom without the details. 
EDIT: I took the details out, it was extremely long. If you want details to answer them better or just want to know because of curiosity, let me know and I will message you. 

I'm looking into joining as a reservist in maybe 2.5 years (I'm not done highschool until next February) and I have some weird allergies. 
Dragonfruit (only once, horribly sick), cats (but I have one, sneezing), trees (so said the test but I've never noticed it before), nuts (all except almonds, carry an epipen), and I think I'm allergic to sulpha/sulfa? I'm looking into get a blood test for allergies done to clear up the unknowns and to find out if I'm actually allergic to nuts and trees.

*To shorten up my long post:*

- Would my needing a puffer when the weather goes below -25 C go against me? 
- Would my needing an epi-pen for unknown allergies go against me?
- Would my needing an epi-pen for known allergies (most likely nuts or extreme cold) go against me?
- Would my asthma go against me even though I use my puffer maybe three times a year. 
- If it turned out I don't need an epi-pen as the incidents were just a fluke or I'm not allergic to anything, would my having them in the past go against me? 

Thank you!


----------



## mariomike

TJ97 said:
			
		

> - Would my asthma go against me even though I use my puffer maybe three times a year.



Asthma & the CF (merged thread)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1567.0

As always, Recruiting knows best.


----------



## cryco

TJ97 said:
			
		

> Waking up an old thread, I hope. This is long and probably unnecessary to read for some people, but I don't know how to explain this any shorter. If you wanted I asked my questions down at the bottom without the details.
> EDIT: I took the details out, it was extremely long. If you want details to answer them better or just want to know because of curiosity, let me know and I will message you.
> 
> I'm looking into joining as a reservist in maybe 2.5 years (I'm not done highschool until next February) and I have some weird allergies.
> Dragonfruit (only once, horribly sick), cats (but I have one, sneezing), trees (so said the test but I've never noticed it before), nuts (all except almonds, carry an epipen), and I think I'm allergic to sulpha/sulfa? I'm looking into get a blood test for allergies done to clear up the unknowns and to find out if I'm actually allergic to nuts and trees.
> 
> *To shorten up my long post:*
> 
> - Would my needing a puffer when the weather goes below -25 C go against me?
> - Would my needing an epi-pen for unknown allergies go against me?
> - Would my needing an epi-pen for known allergies (most likely nuts or extreme cold) go against me?
> - Would my asthma go against me even though I use my puffer maybe three times a year.
> - If it turned out I don't need an epi-pen as the incidents were just a fluke or I'm not allergic to anything, would my having them in the past go against me?
> 
> Thank you!


ok, I'll say it.
If you had to hire someone to work in remote and hostile conditions, possibly cut off from supplies, would it work against the applicants if they had the issues you mention and you had to be responsible for their well-being?
Make sure you have another part time job lined up. You would need some hard proof that you don't need an epi-pen and a puffer. This is my opinion, but it's what most people would answer you.


----------



## TJ97

Thank you mariomike and cryco. 

Mariomike - the reason I posted it on here and not the asthma post (I briefly skimmed it at the same time) is because when I first had my question it was only based on my epi pen but once I got writing I realized that my two 'incidents' were never deciphered as asthma or allergies, I'm still not sure whether it was an allergy reaction or a really bad freak asthma attack so I thought putting them in allergies would be fine. 
It doesn't make a lot of sense since I deleted the details. I'll take the asthma questions out of here and put them in the asthma post instead, thank you. 

Cryco - yes I definitely understand. My asthma is only a result of laziness. I had it when I was younger (smokers around when I was a baby, so probably why), it went away, and then reappeared when I stopped being so active so I know if I start exercising again it will go away and not be a problem. Of course I can't exercise my allergies away other than my cat allergy so those I'm definitely going to have to look into. 

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## mariomike

Good luck, TJ. Thanks for your post.


----------



## va7ddp

Hi;

I am in the application process to for the Regular Force NCM - Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist.

Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist (ACISS) requires a geographic factor of *G2*. I am currently on a prescription nasal spray for my pollen allergies. I use this medication 3 months of the year. My pollen allergies cause me to sneeze, and runny nose if I do not use the medication. 

I could switch to an Non-Prescription Over the Counter medication; my doctor has me on Prescription for cost savings currently. 

Would this medication, and or my allergies possibly assign me a *G3* Geographical Factor?


----------



## va7ddp

mariomike said:
			
		

> This may help,
> 
> Allergies in the CF
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/12898.25
> 
> As always, best to contact Recruiting.



Thank You for your response. I will ask CFRC for their guidance.


----------

